# Jonny Nguyen - GreenValueHost - Raided by Police.



## drmike

Posted over there by Mike Spears:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/53805/gvh-head-jonny-nguyen-arrested-on-suspicion-of-ddosing-his-school-district

Connect the dots, this is on the GVH website:

https://portal.gvhclientarea.com/announcements.php?id=11


----------



## drmike

... and this is unrelated to the Eric Walstrom hacking of high school in months past.  That involved Walstrom hacking his New York high school to modify his own grades.  That matter at last check has been delayed by the Courts and dragging along.


----------



## MikeSpears

@drmike, thanks for the crosspost.


----------



## KMyers

I see he never learns


----------



## MikeSpears

*BREAKING NEWS* *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

Jonny Nguyen, head of GVH was raided yesterday on suspicion of DDoSing his school district. Neighbors have confirmed that his family's home was raided by police.

More details coming as I can obtain them.

Full content for those who don't wanna go to LET


----------



## MikeSpears

KMyers said:


> I see he never learns


Of course not Keith... ,On another subject, How you been man, long time no talk.


----------



## KMyers

MikeSpears said:


> Of course not Keith... ,On another subject, How you been man, long time no talk.


Been lurking around, keeping busy


----------



## MikeSpears

KMyers said:


> Been lurking around, keeping busy


Cool cool, same here.


----------



## KMyers

MikeSpears said:


> *BREAKING NEWS* *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
> 
> Jonny Nguyen, head of GVH was arrested yesterday on suspicion of DDoSing his school district. Neighbors have confirmed that his family's home was raided by police.
> 
> More details coming as I can obtain them.
> 
> Full content for those who don't wanna go to LET


Quick question - Do you have a source for the neighbors confirming the arrest such as a news site, want to do a bit of digging


----------



## MikeSpears

KMyers said:


> Quick question - Do you have a source for the neighbors confirming the arrest such as a news site, want to do a bit of digging


Not yet, other than good friends of mine who have spoken to the neighbors, don't have anything yet. If you can find stuff, please post it.


----------



## drmike

I can't confirm the neighbors...  I feel for them though with an expected good sized police presence in utopia to serve a warrant.  That's something they've probably never seen in Windham.

I briefly heard about this directly from Jonny late last night.   They seized computers and phones belonging to him.  Apparently they rooted through the whole house, but left the parents equipment.


----------



## drmike

Remember guys:

" Green Value Hosting, Inc. does not accept liability for misapprehension of the English language"


----------



## DomainBop

KMyers said:


> Quick question - Do you have a source for the neighbors confirming the arrest such as a news site, want to do a bit of digging


The local police reports are only updated to the 25th so nothing yet...


----------



## drmike

Amitz asked on LET 

*"What would be the point of DDoSing school infrastructure? Preventing a teacher from sending an eMail? Sounds like a real stupid idea..."*

Maybe such coincided with State standardized testing done online.  

I know there is a sub plot involving his contempt for the District IT management processes and staff.   Alleged this whole raid was instigated by something he said / wrote about gross incompetence of said employee(s).


----------



## HalfEatenPie

While I'm not surprised Johnny would do this. Let me suggest an alternative.

Wouldn't it be possible someone may have signed up for his service at GVH possibly have used his VPS to DDoS his own school district? Especially since his name is tied with GVH and well... It's a dot that's almost too easy to connect.

I don't know. Maybe he's just an absolutely idiot for trying to DDoS someone/something affiliated with the local/state government.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> While I'm not surprised Johnny would do this. Let me suggest an alternative.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be possible someone may have signed up for his service at GVH possibly have used his VPS to DDoS his own school district? Especially since his name is tied with GVH and well... It's a dot that's almost too easy to connect.
> 
> 
> I don't know. Maybe he's just an absolutely idiot for trying to DDoS someone/something affiliated with the local/state government.


Oh no doubt I could see someone doing that.

Problem is raid was at his home.  If there was attack from DC police (State allegedly) would have served warrants on DCs....  For all we know they are going to do that too.  With prevalence of cloud everything, it's rather prudent considering his role/business/etc.

DDoS is bad news / pain... and lots of wannabes into it and easily purchased on many sites.  So if he was even trying to impress schoolmates and they picked up buzz words, easily could be doing the same stuff / same targets in no time / him a target.


----------



## rds100

He is a minor, isn't he? So they can't charge him with anything?


----------



## DomainBop

MikeSpears said:


> *BREAKING NEWS* *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
> 
> Jonny Nguyen, head of GVH was arrested yesterday on suspicion of DDoSing his school district. Neighbors have confirmed that his family's home was raided by police.


It's been confirmed his home was raided but do you have any proof he was arrested _(I would hope that you do have proof and aren't so dumb that you would publicly post that someone was arrested without any concrete proof_ ).



rds100 said:


> He is a minor, isn't he? So they can't charge him with anything?


He's a minor (17) but he can be charged.  His ex-VP Eric was only 16 and was charged in NY in February.


----------



## MikeSpears

rds100 said:


> He is a minor, isn't he? So they can't charge him with anything?


rds100, he's 17... He would be charged as an adult most likely, espically considering the charges he would be facing.


----------



## drmike

rds100 said:


> He is a minor, isn't he? So they can't charge him with anything?


He's 17... That's a murky age in the US.   They routinely charge folks that age as adults, even put them in adult prisons.

Even if they charge him as a minor he could face stiff punishment via lockup to age 18 and beyond.

However, he has no known record as a minor and he'll do the chicken clucking and telling anything he knows to help his cause and avoid prosecution (such is normal in the US).  I'd expect him if found guilty to face a few years of probation and community service.  Depends on the prosecutor though and how bad they want to make an example of him or how tired of him they might be...

All I can say is his parents are in for a big spend.  There goes the college money.


----------



## MikeSpears

DomainBop said:


> It's been confirmed his home was raided but do you have any proof he was arrested _(I would hope that you do have proof and aren't so dumb that you would publicly post that someone was arrested without any concrete proof_ ).
> 
> He's a minor (17) but he can be charged.  His ex-VP Eric was only 16 and was charged in NY in February.


I've been told that he's been arrested by a couple people, those of which are typically rather trustworthy.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> It's been confirmed his home was raided but do you have any proof he was arrested _(I would hope that you do have proof and aren't so dumb that you would publicly post that someone was arrested without any concrete proof_ ).


Should be clear that nothing indicates he was arrested.  However the nature of a warrant puts you under control and no mobility and defacto arrest situation.

I don't think he was arrested in the traditional understanding form of hauled off to local jail or anything.  This warrant was to secure evidence.  He was certainly talked to and detained and such would probably for time they were in the home constitute fringe of an arrest.  He couldn't just go for a walk then I bet.'

... and this is why I didn't re-post the headline of arrest ...


----------



## Amitz

But, guys... Seriously: Do you really think that Jonny did that? We all know he's a big mouth and does not always behave like the brightest light out there, but I cannot imagine him being that stupid.


----------



## KMyers

rds100 said:


> He is a minor, isn't he? So they can't charge him with anything?


There is technically no age limit with being "charged" however being charged as a minor is a slap on the wrist. Most serious crimes done by someone above the age of 15 can bring "adult" charges. 

To be honest, I have a feeling that this may be the end of GVH. Even if he only spends a few days in prison, there will likely be a clause restricting him from using a computer for a year or two.


----------



## MikeSpears

Amitz said:


> But, guys... Seriously: Do you really think that Jonny did that? We all know he's a big mouth and does not always behave like the brightest light out there, but I cannot imagine him being that stupid.


100% sure he did.


----------



## KMyers

Amitz said:


> But, guys... Seriously: Do you really think that Jonny did that? We all know he's a big mouth and does not always behave like the brightest light out there, but I cannot imagine him being that stupid.


I would have doubts if he claimed to do it himself but I dont doubt that he would have used a third party service


----------



## drmike

Amitz said:


> But, guys... Seriously: Do you really think that Jonny did that? We all know he's a big mouth and does not always behave like the brightest light out there, but I cannot imagine him being that stupid.


I'd say Jonny talks a big game and says things often enough that are fabrications.   Problem in that is to folks investigating where is the line with something like DDoS?  Do they need to find his payment for a booter... conversations with operators of such?  Or will his braggadocios claims to random folks be sufficient?   

DDoS isn't something routinely that leave evidence laying around.  Especially on spoofable networks.. Ah hem.

*** there are questions for someone who has dealt with multiple DDoS investigations involving law enforcement ***

My understanding is the District had network / DDoS issues and Jonny knew / privileged information about such and combination of his timing, bad approach to things, research perhaps, etc. created a toxic mix.  He put his thing in a beehive and got stung.

Lots of heresay, even if he said it.  Lack of physical evidence.

Me I'd recommend the court and those involved (parents / counselors / school board) force him into some qualified psychology help and make him work a real job.  Maybe something like digging ditches at the local cemetery will get his priorities straight and some work ethic.

Ideally this wake up call / intervention  gets him on the right path.  Young people do stupid for impression sake / insecurity.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> He's 17... That's a murky age in the US.   They routinely charge folks that age as adults, even put them in adult prisons.
> 
> Even if they charge him as a minor he could face stiff punishment via lockup to age 18 and beyond.
> 
> However, he has no known record as a minor and he'll do the chicken clucking and telling anything he knows to help his cause and avoid prosecution (such is normal in the US).  I'd expect him if found guilty to face a few years of probation and community service.  Depends on the prosecutor though and how bad they want to make an example of him or how tired of him they might be...
> 
> All I can say is his parents are in for a big spend.  There goes the college money.


Wait he's going to College?

woah.  You know what good for him.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> Wait he's going to College?
> 
> woah.  You know what good for him.


He's not done with his primary education, yet.  College, yeah he claimed to have been planning to go.  This isn't going to make it easier.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> He's not done with his primary education, yet.  College, yeah he claimed to have been planning to go.  This isn't going to make it easier.


Yeah that was a low blow/dick move on my part.  Yep this isn't going to make it easier for him.


----------



## KMyers

HalfEatenPie said:


> Wait he's going to College?
> 
> woah.  You know what good for him.





drmike said:


> He's not done with his primary education, yet.  College, yeah he claimed to have been planning to go.  This isn't going to make it easier.


Well, thanks to the excellent prison inmate education programs, it is possible to earn a few degrees while reflecting over his past mistakes.


----------



## MikeSpears

Ok, new information... He has not been arrested at this point, there are pending charges, and he WAS RAIDED. I have submitted a request to have my posts editied here, and have updated LET. I apologize for the improper information.


----------



## drmike

KMyers said:


> Well, thanks to the excellent prison inmate education programs, it is possible to earn a few degrees while reflecting over his past mistakes.


Seriously, he'd kill himself in a jail / prison and he'd get victimized.  Going to be clear to folks appointed to deal with matter that his mental fragility is really bad.  Not saying mental health should give you a free ride pass or anything, nor am I saying he's some beautiful mind wasted by such.  

More likely he gets wrist slapping and benefits again from living in an upper income area around influential folks.  They tend not to send their own neighbors to the big house for vacation. Laws aren't uniformly applied in the States, sadly.

Asian families I know and grew up around would be humiliated by this, and you'd be very sorry about bring shame upon your family.


----------



## drmike

Update:  Someone called Jonny's father a bit ago.

The police had a warrant for attempted unauthorized access of a computer system.

It is alleged that Jonny was trying to access some part of his school network internally. SSH maybe was mentioned as logging and how snagged.

Remember - always have permission from a legitimate person in charge of said environments before you go security testing.  Test my door unannounced my dog or Smith & Wesson revoke your life essence.

Now if SSH was all there and open and on same network segment as the kiddies and in the open with no ACL, yeah.... ahhh best practices then are fear, job insulation and responsive terrorizing the curious.

PS:  He has been suspended for 10 days also.


----------



## KMyers

drmike said:


> Update:  Someone called Jonny's father a bit ago.
> 
> The police had a warrant for attempted unauthorized access of a computer system.
> 
> It is alleged that Jonny was trying to access some part of his school network internally. SSH maybe was mentioned as logging and how snagged.


If that is indeed the case, then the charges could be a lot worse then it would be if it were just a DDoS


----------



## drmike

KMyers said:


> If that is indeed the case, then the charges could be a lot worse then it would be if it were just a DDoS


I hate to sound like that person ... but SSH on public wifi...  Any install I've dealt with - with public wifi, entirely isolates that group from anything.  Rules are so tight out of necessity.  Afterall, grading, personal records, finance stuff, etc. that you don't want exposed, ever.

Attempting to scan a network, meh nothing anyone should care much about - shouldn't be anything there for them to see. Brute force, well different ball of wax.

I am thinking the district is running a flat everything on one network wifi and wired all the same so teachers and students can freely touch whatever resource.  The bad design of a whole wifi crazy campus.  Tssk if so.


----------



## Francisco

Maybe they'll share a cell together?

They can plan the GVH 3.0 relaunch.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> Update:  Someone called Jonny's father a bit ago.
> 
> ...
> 
> PS:  He has been suspended for 10 days also.


 


KMyers said:


> If that is indeed the case, then the charges could be a lot worse then it would be if it were just a DDoS


Yeah I know it'll be a first time offender, but for cyber security/terrorism, there's a good chance they're going to try him as an adult, or sit on everything for a year for him to turn 18 and get him then.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I bet Duke is _THRILLED_ to be officially associated with that clownshoes.  Fair chance he'll get reeled into the mess as well, especially if some of Jonny Wonder's other dirty history floats up from the investigation.


----------



## KMyers

Aldryic C said:


> I bet Duke is _THRILLED_ to be officially associated with that clownshoes.  Fair chance he'll get reeled into the mess as well, especially if some of Jonny Wonder's other dirty history floats up from the investigation.


I am pretty sure @XFS_Duke is currently evaluating his options. Per his Disclosure thread, Jon owes his a fair amount of money.


----------



## Francisco

KMyers said:


> I am pretty sure @XFS_Duke is currently evaluating his options. Per his Disclosure thread, Jon owes his a fair amount of money.


Sounds like Duke should've taken everyones advice a few weeks ago and gave up the dedicated clients to HVH and just walk away.

Francisco


----------



## KMyers

Francisco said:


> Sounds like Duke should've taken everyones advice a few weeks ago and gave up the dedicated clients to HVH and just walk away.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I wont disagree there, If I were in his shoes (or anyones shoes to be honest) I would distance myself as far away from GVH as possible.


----------



## XFS_Duke

Guys, you are acting like I have anything to do with GVH. LOL. This isn't actually anything related to GVH as a whole anyways, only Jonny. The only dealings between me and him for a while were GVH and customer related. So I have nothing to worry about. I never assisted him in any of his bullshit. So stop dragging my name up in here acting like I'm right along side of him.


----------



## drmike

When we get to shut down GVH v682?  I'll write the final press release / o-bitch-u-weary. Give me the keys, I'll turn off the lights.


----------



## XFS_Duke

Aldryic C said:


> I bet Duke is _THRILLED_ to be officially associated with that clownshoes.  Fair chance he'll get reeled into the mess as well, especially if some of Jonny Wonder's other dirty history floats up from the investigation.


While I'm laughing that he got caught, even after me telling him multiple times to chill out with his crap and steer himself back in the right direction, I'm not involved with his crap. The only thing I see this as is a GVH shutdown. Hopefully.


----------



## KMyers

XFS_Duke said:


> Guys, you are acting like I have anything to do with GVH. LOL. This isn't actually anything related to GVH as a whole anyways, only Jonny. The only dealings between me and him for a while were GVH and customer related. So I have nothing to worry about. I never assisted him in any of his bullshit. So stop dragging my name up in here acting like I'm right along side of him.


But I thought you were his longtime business partner (Just kidding of course)


----------



## drmike

So who is cross posting to WHT?   Folks over there should know their data is subject to get rm -rf'd by agents and all that fun.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

XFS_Duke said:


> Guys, you are acting like I have anything to do with GVH. LOL. This isn't actually anything related to GVH as a whole anyways, only Jonny. The only dealings between me and him for a while were GVH and customer related. So I have nothing to worry about. I never assisted him in any of his bullshit. So stop dragging my name up in here acting like I'm right along side of him.


That's pretty irrelevant, honestly. You've had business dealings with the kid, you're going to be sniffed at some point.


----------



## MannDude

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Jonny hit the jackpot prize. Congratulations.


----------



## drmike

drmike said:


> So who is cross posting to WHT?   Folks over there should know their data is subject to get rm -rf'd by agents and all that fun.


Cross posted to WHT now also....


----------



## zed

Is there any proof of any of this besides the 3 threads crosslinked and "I heard from a reputable source"?


----------



## KMyers

zed said:


> Is there any proof of any of this besides the 3 threads crosslinked and "I heard from a reputable source"?


The message posted on the GVH website seems to all but confirm it - https://portal.gvhclientarea.com/announcements.php?id=11


----------



## XFS_Duke

@zed, I personally spoke to his father. As well as the Announcement... Waiting for the police confirmation now... Obviously it's still being investigated, so they won't release much info...


----------



## Bruce

his announcement could mean anything. very dumb mistake or very smart PR stunt?


----------



## drmike

> Oops, there's a problem...
> Out of Stock
> 
> 
> 
> We are currently out of stock on this item so orders for it have been suspended until more stock is available. For further information, please contact us.



GVH stock is all out.  Big sales day with the drama, or someone saved the customers ordering here onward from the drama / horror 

Test it:

https://portal.gvhclientarea.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=11

https://portal.gvhclientarea.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=10

https://portal.gvhclientarea.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=5


----------



## Amitz

XFS_Duke said:


> @zed, I personally spoke to his father. As well as the Announcement... Waiting for the police confirmation now... Obviously it's still being investigated, so they won't release much info...


Out of interest: How are his parents? Do they seem reasonable? I am always under the impression that they do not care too much about their son and did some huge mistakes during his education...


----------



## XFS_Duke

@Amitz, his parents care deeply for him. They just don't know of everything he does online. That's my opinion and from what I've heard/witnessed whatever. This most likely made his parents really sad. His dad, when I spoke to him, seemed pretty upset and hurt by it all.


----------



## drmike

I know his parents are hard working first generation Americans.  They fled abroad during war.

They are honest and work hard so their children have a better life.

With all that working to live in such a town, one sacrifices time and energy.   Seems like Jonny got screen time instead of adult time and the net result is not optimal.

It's easy to say parents should have or could have.  I understand that dynamic.  Hard dealing with a hard headed 17 year old.  

They have a super long and expensive road ahead of them.


----------



## Francisco

XFS_Duke said:


> @Amitz, his parents care deeply for him. They just don't know of everything he does online. That's my opinion and from what I've heard/witnessed whatever. This most likely made his parents really sad. His dad, when I spoke to him, seemed pretty upset and hurt by it all.






Francisco


----------



## drmike

We need an original and the meme generator....


----------



## KuJoe

I'm going to call it now. He's going to take this experience (regardless of the outcome) and use it to feed his ego (a little bragging on HackForums perhaps?) and do something equally or more stupid than this and that's when they will throw the book at him.


----------



## telephone

KuJoe said:


> I'm going to call it now. He's going to take this experience (regardless of the outcome) and use it to feed his ego (a little bragging on HackForums perhaps?) and do something equally or more stupid than this and that's when they will throw the book at him.


Am I the only one who thinks Jonny would look good with a teardrop tattoo?


----------



## Coastercraze

That was quite a twist... not the ending I expected lol.

Bravo Jonny Bravo!


----------



## vass

Anyone sniff a new promo code? gaolbait for a saving that's absolutely criminal


----------



## MannDude

He'll rm -rf / his VPS nodes first. This will allow him to claim he was hacked and all data lost. He can blame it on an imaginary executive or can claim it was a SolusVM exploit.

Great, clean nodes and a clean slate to oversell from. Ready for new use.

Then he'll offer some $10/YR 4GB plans to refill them up with the promo LGLDFENS


----------



## NetDepot-KH

Maybe they are think HACKED into school system is cool


----------



## XFS_Duke

MannDude said:


> He'll rm -rf / his VPS nodes first. This will allow him to claim he was hacked and all data lost. He can blame it on an imaginary executive or can claim it was a SolusVM exploit.
> 
> Great, clean nodes and a clean slate to oversell from. Ready for new use.
> 
> Then he'll offer some $10/YR 4GB plans to refill them up with the promo LGLDFENS


He has no VPS nodes. He has reseller accounts for shared hosting...


----------



## Francisco

XFS_Duke said:


> He has no VPS nodes. He has reseller accounts for shared hosting...


For now my friend, for now.

There's always some host out there hurting to sell inventory.

Francisco


----------



## KwiceroLTD

As much fun watching this drama as it is, he needs to be charged as an adult and prosecued to the maximum extent of the law, furthermore I believe the police should investigate his LET/Hosting company nonsense and lay fraud charges, etc. on him.

​

​At least then maybe some common sense will get knocked into him. If not, I can proudly say there is one less idiot on the streets.


----------



## Tyler

Howdy all - I'm a quite new to VPSBoard but am a long-time lurker. I registered yesterday so I could give some perspective about Jon, from someone who has been on the inside of GVH. 

There are really a ton of things I could say about Jon, but I'm going to refrain from throwing him under the bus. I can say with pretty fair certainty that he is the victim of a mental health disorder. His history of high risk attention-seeking behavior (suicide threats/threads, drinking, drugs, etc) all point to this.

I hope Jon gets the help that he needs, and I don't think that the prison system will do him much good.

As for some non-speculative news, he has been suspended from school for 10 days after a meeting with the school board. He will have a second meeting, from which point, he will either be suspended for a second 10 days or expelled.


----------



## William

> I can say with pretty fair certainty that he is the victim of a mental health disorder


So what, i have one as well (and probably far worse than his) and you don't see me going around DDoSing shit, hacking people or defrauding customers...


----------



## Tyler

William said:


> So what, i have one as well (and probably far worse than his) and you don't see me going around DDoSing shit, hacking people or defrauding customers...


You make a good point. I as well have a mental health disorder (anxiety for anyone wondering).

Are you seeing treatment? Have you seen treatment? (The reason I ask is to draw a line. You obviously dont have to answer in public) 

Mental health issues are significantly worse when they go untreated and unrecognized. 

A mental health disorder is not an _excuse_ for doing wrong; however it does provide _insight_ for the reasons/rationale that goes on within one's mind.


----------



## William

> You make a good point. I as well have a mental health disorder (anxiety for anyone wondering).


Schizophrenia/Schizoaffective.



> Are you seeing treatment? Have you seen treatment? (The reason I ask is to draw a line. You obviously dont have to answer in public)


Pretty offtopic but yea, was a few times in specialised clinics and have a lot of medication to take for probably the rest of my life.


----------



## Tyler

You're in a very different place from Jon -- you've undergone treatment and are continuing to undergo treatment (via medication).

His issues have yet to even be identified by a professional.


----------



## drmike

KuJoe said:


> I'm going to call it now. He's going to take this experience (regardless of the outcome) and use it to feed his ego (a little bragging on HackForums perhaps?) and do something equally or more stupid than this and that's when they will throw the book at him.


I could totally see this happening if he was 18+ and living on his own.  Since he resides at familial residence (at last check) they are involved (finally) it probably won't escalate.  I can't emphasize the importance of family enough to young folks and especially those who are awkward, socially outcast, unable to fit in socially, etc.  Odds are your awkwardness and ways have some historical base in your family tree.

I think the severity of his situation along with the potential for something like a vacation behind bars is enough to temporarily stun him towards reasoning.

HF is a teenager forum, especially in the US and related countries where punishment can be hard for such activities covered over there (emphasis on under 18).  Other countries allow HF mentality to go on for decades more with not such a brutal view of such folks.

Anything is possible though 



telephone said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Jonny would look good with a teardrop tattoo?


He could get some for being a packet killer 



vass said:


> Anyone sniff a new promo code? gaolbait for a saving that's absolutely criminal


No promo codes, all his inventory has been pulled. GVH is on autopilot.



MannDude said:


> He'll rm -rf / his VPS nodes first. This will allow him to claim he was hacked and all data lost. He can blame it on an imaginary executive or can claim it was a SolusVM exploit.


He has no VPS nodes.   Just shared hosting at this point.


----------



## William

Tyler said:


> You're in a very different place from Jon -- you've undergone treatment and are continuing to undergo treatment (via medication).
> 
> His issues have yet to even be identified by a professional.


True, though i did not have medication/threatment at his age either - Only started that with 21 after burnout and (wrong) depression diagnosis (and the meds then turned me psychotic), probably something similar will happen with him at that age.


----------



## drmike

Tyler said:


> I can say with pretty fair certainty that he is the victim of a mental health disorder. His history of high risk attention-seeking behavior (suicide threats/threads, drinking, drugs, etc) all point to this.
> 
> I hope Jon gets the help that he needs, and I don't think that the prison system will do him much good.


This is entirely how I see him / his situation.  Fine lines with such, as many people use such claims to avoid punishment they earned for bad behavior.

I think he's mentally off, but it could be just various attempts to fit in, seem cool, etc. He's cunning, manipulative, amply intelligent, but sadly lazy.

Mixing lofty expectations with laziness leads to mischief.  The laziness surely can be substantiated by school / teachers --- that group should have intercepted / seen signs though and diverted him to more positive paths.  Schools need mentoring programs in a big way.


----------



## Francisco

Tyler said:


> As for some non-speculative news, he has been suspended from school for 10 days after a meeting with the school board. He will have a second meeting, from which point, he will either be suspended for a second 10 days or expelled.


So in other words he's going to be screwed for graduation? He would graduate this year i'd assume? He's 17 so it should line up.

If he gets expelled he'll likely have to do the grade over next year.

Francisco


----------



## Tyler

Francisco said:


> So in other words he's going to be screwed for graduation? He would graduate this year i'd assume? He's 17 so it should line up.
> 
> 
> If he gets expelled he'll likely have to do the grade over next year.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Well, how I think about it is that no matter how you slice it, he's being screwed. There are not a whole lot of situations where this could go well. Even if all the charges are dropped, it's been a massive headache and black mark on his record. He's been suspended for 10 days already. And if not, he'll spend a lot of time and money fighting them.

Even after the 10 day suspension he'll likely have to do the grade over again since he was quite backlogged on work (according to Duke)


----------



## drmike

Tyler said:


> Well, how I think about it is that no matter how you slice it, he's being screwed. There are not a whole lot of situations where this could go well. Even if all the charges are dropped, it's been a massive headache and black mark on his record. He's been suspended for 10 days already. And if not, he'll spend a lot of time and money fighting them.
> 
> Even after the 10 day suspension he'll likely have to do the grade over again since he was quite backlogged on work (according to Duke)


His school needs to review his work and grades.  Lots of inconsistencies in his submitted course work.... and teachers giving him all sorts of free passes and other special treatment while other students were treated less favorably.

Like I've said about others in final years of US high school for smart folks IN PUBLIC SCHOOLS - it's a bad fit / waste of their time / waste of taxpayer funding.

He can / should test out of school - get his high school graduation diploma / certificate / equivalent.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> He has no VPS nodes.   Just shared hosting at this point.


He's out of the VPS business but the 10-yr-old migration specialist sister at last count had 54 slabbed nodes and has already turned down two acquisition offers from New Wave Net#winning (FYI, after being turned down by the 10-yr-old,  #winning set his sites on acquiring the 7 node VPS outfit operated by the lovable Canadian canine ).  



> I hope Jon gets the help that he needs, and I don't think that the prison system will do him much good.


The prison system probably doesn't do much good for many people who are incarcerated for crimes like Jonny or other non-violent crimes.  Luckily for kids like Jonny, children from upper middle class and wealthy suburban communities in the US are much less likely to see the inside of a prison than those from poorer communities who are convicted for the same crimes (_personal opinion: many of these spoiled privileged brats would benefit from the shock of being put in a prison environment for a few days/weeks/months_)



> Well, how I think about it is that no matter how you slice it, he's being screwed.


He's not being screwed.  He screwed himself.



> Even after the 10 day suspension he'll likely have to do the grade over again since he was quite backlogged on work (according to Duke)


At his age he should be placing a priority on his education so once again no sympathy for him if he fell behind because he chose to play CEO rather than concentrate on his studies.  17 may not be a legal adult, but it is old enough that you should take some responsibility for your actions and decisions.


----------



## Tyler

DomainBop said:


> He's not being screwed.  He screwed himself.


You're right. Couldn't agree more - this is his mess to clean up.


----------



## Francisco

Tyler said:


> You're right. Couldn't agree more - this is his mess to clean up.


His parents are going to foot the financial bill, he doesn't have enough to retain a lawyer for more than a few hours, nevermind actual court dates.



DomainBop said:


> At his age he should be placing a priority on his education so once again no sympathy for him if he fell behind because he chose to play CEO rather than concentrate on his studies.  17 may not be a legal adult, but it is old enough that you should take some responsibility for your actions and decisions.


That's a recurring comment on all 3 of the major hosting forums and one I've personally said to him many times.

I think the kid just has a really screwed up ego complex that he has to feed by being the 'CEO'. If he had finally listened to everyone and just stepped out of the market and focused on school he wouldn't be trying to pull a mafia protection racket on his school.

Francisco


----------



## joepie91

DomainBop said:


> The prison system probably doesn't do much good for many people who are incarcerated for crimes like Jonny or other non-violent crimes.  Luckily for kids like Jonny, children from upper middle class and wealthy suburban communities in the US are much less likely to see the inside of a prison than those from poorer communities who are convicted for the same crimes (_personal opinion: many of these spoiled privileged brats would benefit from the shock of being put in a prison environment for a few days/weeks/months_)


Really, the prison system doesn't do much good for _anybody_. It just makes people antagonistic towards society and allows for them to create 'dubious' contacts with others. It doesn't help people to 'reintegrate' into society at all.

This has been figured out (scientifically) for a while, but politics don't seem to have caught up with it yet.


----------



## Munzy

This is the same bull shit all over again, again, again, again..... again. Maybe he did this to gain another great amount of fanfare. The best thing all of you can do is close the thread in your mind and move on. He isn't worth your time, or effort. He is a lost cause, so let him become lost in his delusions. Once he realizes the world "knows" him and they would rather walk right on by him and ignore him, then he will change, not before that.


----------



## drmike

Munzy said:


> This is the same bull shit all over again, again, again, again..... again. Maybe he did this to gain another great amount of fanfare. The best thing all of you can do is close the thread in your mind and move on. He isn't worth your time, or effort. He is a lost cause, so let him become lost in his delusions. Once he realizes the world "knows" him and they would rather walk right on by him and ignore him, then he will change, not before that.


This is actually an interesting comment @Munzy.

*"Maybe he did this to gain another great amount of fanfare."  --- *sad to say, but the whole escalation of a non event at school and nagging the administration about the network and whatever he did thereafter, surely have the consequences of someone noticing him.

Unfortunately though, while it might be attention he seemed to crave, it's not the right type of attention and this is going to hurt him.

Dawned on me earlier, that the school aged fellow in this was sitting in class not attending to his studies.  Busy running his enterprise online. Same school folks big picture that have issues with him probably were paving that pathway to the internet during class hours. The teachers, they just let Jonny do whatever and slide by on studies while other students got different treatment.

This whole situation probably would have be non existent had the adults controlled screen time and did their jobs uniformly.   I am truly disheartened that such could go, was allowed to and continues in PRIMARY education to be more and more computer and intangible screen time during what should be education - a time to focus and clean ones mind of other external things.


----------



## drmike

... I was thinking about how a fellow could be so bad at math...  you know specials that never added up... 100TB of BW... discounts so low he'd pay you to take them.

All that smack he spread about his school being in the village of privilege and #1.

I finally went to find academic numbers for his high school and while they outpace the State of New Hampshit, they are pathetic.

NECAP testing, grade 11, year 2014 ---> ONLY 53% of the SCHOOL / DISTRICT met the MATHEMATICS standard.

Three years prior to:

56%, 50%, 40%  THAT MET THE STANDARD

Found over here --> http://www.schooldigger.com/go/NH/schools/0717000692/school.aspx


----------



## Tyler

drmike said:


> ... I was thinking about how a fellow could be so bad at math...  you know specials that never added up... 100TB of BW... discounts so low he'd pay you to take them.
> 
> All that smack he spread about his school being in the village of privilege and #1.
> 
> I finally went to find academic numbers for his high school and while they outpace the State of New Hampshit, they are pathetic.
> 
> NECAP testing, grade 11, year 2014 ---> ONLY 53% of the SCHOOL / DISTRICT met the MATHEMATICS standard.
> 
> Three years prior to:
> 
> 56%, 50%, 40%  THAT MET THE STANDARD
> 
> Found over here --> http://www.schooldigger.com/go/NH/schools/0717000692/school.aspx


Well, we all knew he didn’t do the math on his offers. I figured it was because he was lazy. Turns out he didn’t know how to do the math.


----------



## HN-Matt

drmike said:


> This is actually an interesting comment @Munzy.
> 
> *"Maybe he did this to gain another great amount of fanfare."  --- *sad to say, but the whole escalation of a non event at school and nagging the administration about the network and whatever he did thereafter, surely have the consequences of someone noticing him.



Like who, the professional publicists and investigative journalists of Dramathread Industries? Have they launched their internet detective wing yet?


----------



## Robert

HN-Matt said:


> Like who, the professional publicists and investigative journalists of Dramathread Industries? Have they launched their internet detective wing yet?


"Started by drmike, Yesterday, 07:31 AM"


----------



## drmike

HN-Matt said:


> Like who, the professional publicists and investigative journalists of Dramathread Industries? Have they launched their internet detective wing yet?


The someone noticing him part would be the school district workers, a court to sign a warrant, officers / agents investigating, a prosecutor, his parents, etc.



Robert said:


> "Started by drmike, Yesterday, 07:31 AM"


and your point?  Mine is if youths like you weren't creating dramas there wouldn't be many   

I expected at least a golf clap for Jonny -  from you - considering your prior alleged conduct hacking at things...  Just saying...


----------



## Munzy

It is very hard to fathom a rational response to an emotionally driven event.

Most school districts have small internet pipes, and can be easily saturated (1gbps or less). It is also right around now that testing is going on, and this year many states are adoption online testing. With that in mind it would be very easy to conceive that someone DDOSed the schools internet port to halt the testing. However, this probably won't be enough to catch someone and get them charged. However, if you go around bragging about your exploits at school stating that you were the cause of not being able to take the online test, then you might get a lot of fanfare, and a little after a nice visit to the deans office. Johnny isn't smart, but he isn't extremely dumb either. It would be easily conceivable that Johnny bragged to his class mates, and they reported it to the staff, and alas they called the police, especially if this halted a state mandated test.

@drmike I don't think that there test scores actually show anything of value. Testing in the US is very out of whack and many tests don't do students justice. Currently most schools teach there students how to test smart, instead of more valuable things such as what the proper usage of there / their / they're would be. (I actually was in special education for English, I have come quite a way)

If he was really failing in his education, then no child left behind would have kicked in. Which would have given him lots of extra help, unless parents intervened or they determined he just wasn't trying.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> Like I've said about others in final years of US high school for smart folks IN PUBLIC SCHOOLS - it's a bad fit / waste of their time / waste of taxpayer funding.
> 
> He can / should test out of school - get his high school graduation diploma / certificate / equivalent.



Enroll in the IB Program (from a certified public school).  Was in it since elementary.  My classmates varied from local universities (our local public university is still considered one of the best in the States) to Princeton, Cornell, etc.  Don't knock on all public schools   

Honestly I believe everyone should be focusing on education at that age.  Some people knock on college as a waste of time, however I personally think you get what you put in.  Knowledge is something no-one can take away from you and will help you regardless in the future.  Of course I'm biased and I'm assuming more development in critical thinking and ethics, but for some people they seem to completely avoid them.


----------



## drmike

Munzy said:


> 1. Johnny isn't smart, but he isn't extremely dumb either. It would be easily conceivable that Johnny bragged to his class mates, and they reported it to the staff, and alas they called the police, especially if this halted a state mandated test.
> 
> 2. @drmike I don't think that there test scores actually show anything of value. Testing in the US is very out of whack and many tests don't do students justice. Currently most schools teach there students how to test smart, instead of more valuable things such as what the proper usage of there / their / they're would be. (I actually was in special education for English, I have come quite a way)
> 
> 3. If he was really failing in his education, then no child left behind would have kicked in. Which would have given him lots of extra help, unless parents intervened or they determined he just wasn't trying.


1. Seems spot on.  Socially cool points happen in awkward kids with seemingly harmless albeit criminally stunts.  DDoS is rampant.  Hell for all we know he was selling such in school   But the DDoS sounds to be icing on this cake - it's just the second part of the issue after hack attempts.

2. Test scores - testing is entirely flawed but it is something.  Even unschoolers apply some tests to their young students to gauge which way the wind is blowing.   I love getting on public school test scores because we all spend an outrageous amount funding "basic education" which takes these pros 13 years and now they want to hijack younger ones for pre-school.  With all that education indoctrination - 8 hours x 180 days x 12 years = 17,280 HOURS and these mass fails.  

I'd think rational taxpayers would be calling for reform.  Sure change the testing, hire some experts, something.  Math performance was terrible though - whole state of NH is embarrassing from the State Standardized tests. 

Yeah I continue to see the byproducts of public education decade after decade.  I think the experiment and great cost are not netting value.  Time for much revision.

It is often said that all it takes is 2000 hours of doing anything and one should have a HIGH professional level of knowledge / ability.   2k hours dedicated to ehhh reading and yeah, basic skill should happen - along with comprehension part.  2k hours playing ahh tennis and one should be highly competitive

3.  He wasn't failing.  Too many teachers kept giving him special treatment - like reports way overdue and no penalty.  Multiple teachers.  Other problem where his coursework wasn't his own either.  Let's say he was using outsourcing and people in roles should have smelled that from miles away.


----------



## Bruce

http://thestack.com/teen-hires-hacker-ddos-attack-school-district-260515

latest trend? DoS your school !


----------



## MattKC

Francisco said:


> For now my friend, for now.There's always some host out there hurting to sell inventory.Francisco


And Duke planned to allow him to sell vps again just a few weeks ago "to help repay his debts". Double talk abounds in the gvh/xfuse/tacvps saga.


----------



## MartinD

And this, kids, is why you need a good hard slap from your parents every once in a while.

All this mollycoddling of people who fuck up (intentionally) ends up with this. If people started calling a spade a spade, we'd see a lot less of it.

His fault this time, his fault the previous 20 occasions, too, yet people still pull Mother Theresa mode. In many ways, others share some of the blame here.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions

MartinD said:


> And this, kids, is why you need a good hard slap from your parents every once in a while.
> 
> All this mollycoddling of people who fuck up (intentionally) ends up with this. If people started calling a spade a spade, we'd see a lot less of it.
> 
> His fault this time, his fault the previous 20 occasions, too, yet people still pull Mother Theresa mode. In many ways, others share some of the blame here.


So true kids never get the same punishment that was given when I was a kid it's considered abuse now lol. I am successful and have a family of my own a little slap now and then is needed to put them in their place but embarrassment works also if you use it at the right time. Kids get what they want and do what they want with little to no punishment and this is why they have poor work ethic and no communication skills. I hate to say it but The US is failing when it comes to the way most families raise kids nowadays because of the way we punish parents for being parents. To all the people that don't have kids and have an option on how parents need to punish them I say you need to get a kid first and then talk about how to raise them.  opcorn:


----------



## drmike

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> So true kids never get the same punishment that was given when I was a kid it's considered abuse now lol. I am successful and have a family of my own a little slap now and then is needed to put them in their place but embarrassment works also if you use it at the right time. Kids get what they want and do what they want with little to no punishment and this is why they have poor work ethic and no communication skills. I hate to say it but The US is failing when it comes to the way most families raise kids nowadays because of the way we punish parents for being parents. To all the people that don't have kids and have an option on how parents need to punish them I say you need to get a kid first and then talk about how to raise them.  opcorn:


As a parent of more than one child I'll tell you it is necessary that your children respect you and others.   Point where that stops they need beat a down a notch or three and the belt or a good old fashion go fetch a switch for a whooping needs pursued.  The child protection people that may come knocking probably need a few beatings if they aren't reasonable - be it only legally so.

I expect screw ups from kids.   Minor screw ups, smart mouths, occasional forgetfulness about respect.  I expect the bad stuff in other families where the parents aren't hawk eyed and tending to their kids at all.

Remember we live in an age where families, babysitters, etc. have been replaced by cable television and the internet.  Do we wonder why neglected children (ones where parents are not paying attention) end up on such wrong paths?  Not like TV and internet are a safe haven for susceptible young minds.

I agree up to here:

"The US is failing when it comes to the way most families raise kids nowadays "

I'd argue most families aren't raising their kids, period.  First chance most parents get to dump their kids off on someone else, they take it.  This is such an outrageous FACT in cities (US specific here).

Use to be in this country that your child couldn't enter first grade until he/she knew how to read.  Who taught reading?  Obviously the parents / family.  Now they delegate such things and everything else vital to child rearing to random government endorsed entities.  

I remain scratching my head about people and their choice to have children.  If you aren't taking the time to be there and to teach  and to raise your children then why bother?  Is it all just for evidence sake that you actually had sex once in your life or is it for the tax deductions / welfare program free hand outs? <-- to me these enticements are too similar.  No real work effort is required for either and nowhere on forms do they ask you to legitimate you actually are a parent.  Nope all you need to show is some form of custody and justification that you pay for said child[ren] to some degree.


----------



## KMyers

It seems like Jonny snuck out to a public library or a friends house to borrow a computer to post a statement on WHT. Popcorn at the ready guys!



> Noone that is not authorized by me has access to any sort of client data and the company will go on. I have no intention of shutting down the company because we've been keeping a good track record since our relaunch and have been serving a happy customer base, and that's what we're going to continue to do.
> 
> As for my personal issues, I can confirm that my laptops and cell phone have been taken away from me. I maintain my innocence in the matter as well as my assertion that any and all accusers are misunderstanding the situation at hand. I've been pinned as a suspect because of my innocent attempts to gather (publicly accessible) information to show to the appropriate persons of possible vulnerabilities, weaknesses, and disorganization in such network. My technical explanations for what I did (and my offer to demonstrate what I did, how I did it, and how any innocent person could replicate it) were not accepted. To give a general idea of what I'm trying to deal with, I'm being told that my direct SSH connections to my company's servers (to assist customers) constitutes "hacking" and "circumventing the network". At this time I'm looking for a local technical expert that is familiar with computer networking to accompany me in a meeting to provide a technical explanation for my innocent and harmless actions within the network, and I have no doubt that I will be able to resolve this dispute.
> 
> Now, again, back to the company. Everything will go on and we will continue our operations, it's just that because of how busy I am now, progress on improvements may be slower than if this situation were not existent.


Post - http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=2&p=9457239#post9457239


----------



## RLT

Isn't SSH always meant to be a method of  "circumventing the network" ?  

Why was he working on GVH servers using SSH during school hours on a school network? 

SSHing into a reseller account for that matter?


----------



## Hxxx

MartinD said:


> And this, kids, is why you need a good hard slap from your parents every once in a while.
> 
> All this mollycoddling of people who fuck up (intentionally) ends up with this. If people started calling a spade a spade, we'd see a lot less of it.
> 
> His fault this time, his fault the previous 20 occasions, too, yet people still pull Mother Theresa mode. In many ways, others share some of the blame here.


^  and this is why the community should really evolve and ignore this kind of bullshit. This forum is more drama than Jerry Springer. Keep it technology centered. Better for your ads, your SEO, your revenue and better for the community.


----------



## Munzy

So, he circumvented the AUP. Most schools have a clause that you can't get around there content filters (CIPA) and he probably got around it. Alas, he most likely accepted this AUP, and now will have to pay for it.


----------



## KuJoe

Back when I was in High School many many moons ago, part of the computer usage agreement we had to sign (yeah, a real signature to use any computer, crazy thought right?) was a list of allowed protocols we could use on the network. I can't remember exactly what it said but at the time I didn't even know what SMTP was so I was like "Don't care, I just want to play browser games during lunch." and signed it. I'm sure current agreements are much different, but I'm interested in what they say these days.

On a side note, if you're really computer savvy and/or tech smart you should really make friends with any network administrator on the networks you utilize (be it work or school). It really pays off.


----------



## HN-Matt

MartinD said:


> His fault this time, his fault the previous 20 occasions, too, yet people still pull Mother Theresa mode.


Unsure if you know who Mother Theresa was, but I don't think she spent her life helping rich kids from the Hamptons (or wherever he lives) to say the least.

This thread is more like Dr. Phil mode if anything.




KuJoe said:


> Back when I was in High School many many moons ago, part of the computer usage agreement we had to sign (yeah, a real signature to use any computer, crazy thought right?) was a list of allowed protocols we could use on the network. I can't remember exactly what it said but at the time I didn't even know what SMTP was so I was like "Don't care, I just want to play browser games during lunch."


I remember 'circumventing the network' back in HS so that I could play multiplayer Doom with a friend. We only got kicked out of class for the day, though.


----------



## danielm

KuJoe said:


> Back when I was in High School many many moons ago, part of the computer usage agreement we had to sign (yeah, a real signature to use any computer, crazy thought right?) was a list of allowed protocols we could use on the network. I can't remember exactly what it said but at the time I didn't even know what SMTP was so I was like "Don't care, I just want to play browser games during lunch." and signed it. I'm sure current agreements are much different, but I'm interested in what they say these days.


It's been a few years since I've had to sign such a form or use a school network, but from what I know from family members and past experience, the school district I went through requires students (and the parents) to sign a form acknowledging what you cannot do on the network. SSH is/was on the list of 'illegal' uses.

The current state of the public school district I have knowledge of, is that student are free to use basically any device (BYOD) over the student WiFi network and for the most part teachers have no control over students using laptops and tablets in class for 'note taking'. In theory, I think it's a good idea, but theory is rarely reality in my experience, and the devices become distractions because if a student wants to get on facebook/twitter/etc they will find a way.


----------



## Robert

drmike said:


> and your point?  Mine is if youths like you weren't creating dramas there wouldn't be many
> 
> I expected at least a golf clap for Jonny -  from you - considering your prior alleged conduct hacking at things...  Just saying...


Are you kidding me? You the the biggest drama queen in hosting!


----------



## Amitz

Robert said:


> Are you kidding me? You the the biggest drama queen in hosting!


Robert, just shut up. Forever. Thank you.


----------



## joepie91

HN-Matt said:


> I remember 'circumventing the network' back in HS so that I could play multiplayer Doom with a friend. We only got kicked out of class for the day, though.


Turned out you could circumvent group policy restrictions by unplugging the ethernet cable right after login (while it was loading your profile), waiting for it to give up and boot into local admin, and plugging the cable back in. Reimaged on every boot.

Good times were had on the fiber uplink of the school.


----------



## vpsadm

I just read the entire thread up to this point.

I would like to point out that much information has not been made public and the investigation is ongoing. It may be a long time before additional information is disclosed, and some facts may never be known. In other words, we do not know much. The Internet can be a cold, cruel place, and I have seen a lot of it in this thread. We should keep in mind that this is a high school student in serious trouble. He may be innocent, he may get off lightly; he may get what he deserves, or he may get far more than he deserves, due to authorities who are overzealous or may not grasp the technical intricacies of whatever happened. 

He may be showing bravado on the outside, but he and his family are anxious and fearful on the inside. The Internet is full of people who do not care what pain they cause, or even relish it. I encourage all of us here to remember our own past follies, and remember how difficult it was for us to learn from our mistakes and from the wisdom of others at that age.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I was a soldier at that age.  A worker since his sister's age.  If, after all of his mistakes and chances and advice given to him, *THIS* is what it takes for the child to have a wake-up call, then he's earned every bit of whatever happens to him.


----------



## WSWD

joepie91 said:


> Turned out you could circumvent group policy restrictions by unplugging the ethernet cable right after login (while it was loading your profile), waiting for it to give up and boot into local admin, and plugging the cable back in. Reimaged on every boot.
> 
> Good times were had on the fiber uplink of the school.


Ha ha!!!  I remember being able to do that.  Was on Windows 98 I believe, or maybe 2000?


----------



## drmike

vpsadm said:


> He may be showing bravado on the outside, but he and his family are anxious and fearful on the inside. The Internet is full of people who do not care what pain they cause, or even relish it. I encourage all of us here to remember our own past follies, and remember how difficult it was for us to learn from our mistakes and from the wisdom of others at that age.


Sorry fact is the kid post-warrant-raid is back on the net commenting elsewhere. If his family and him are fearful, they aren't exhibiting that or any common sense.  The internet is no place for a soon-to-possibly-be-indicted person to be discussing anything.  This family  must know such, not like they just immigrated here last year.



Robert said:


> Are you kidding me? You the the biggest drama queen in hosting!


Like I said earlier in friendlier terms, if fncking juvenile delinquents like yourself were NOT 1. pissing in the wind at customers while flipping the middle finger to other legitimate companies; or 2. Playing skids love packet therapy / let's cause hack destruction; or 3. Engaging in straight up theft / deception; or 4. Playing peek-a-boo in customers containers to tickle your ADD boredom --- THEN --- I would be mostly out of material to document.   It's drama not because I did the such or juiced it up, it is drama because folks like you do this stuff and it's horrendous.  

See whole industry media side elsewhere is about ignoring the bullshit. It is corporate ape shit - promotional positives, sales offers and no depth technical for cover.   They think that if we sing happy songs, act delusional and just ignore reality that somehow the criminal activity / fraud / customer abuse will manifest into rainbows, unicorns and glitter.  Just cause they delusion-style willed it with gross ignorance.


----------



## Tyler

The network issues notwithstanding, his defrauding of his customers seems to also be problematic, to say the least:
 

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=6

elrooted on WHT did a really nice write up of what was advertised vs what was delivered


----------



## HN-Matt

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=5&p=9457942#post9457942



> ...but what does amuse me is the fact that so many of these people in this thread(as well as others here on this forum and others) are actual service providers who spend so much time trying to bash the kid and his company. Men(or women) who someone claimed to be 2-3 times older than he is, acting like imbeciles and jerks.
> 
> [...] The guy sounds like a colossal jerk and an immature kid who may be getting a much deserved reality check.
> 
> But really what does this say about GROWN MEN/Women who spend their time bashing a child.


ahahaha yeah I was thinking the same thing earlier today. The amount of Grown Adult Men who are out for blood and viciously ganging up on a 17 year old teen is pretty hilarious. There's usually at least a sort of jokey/unserious feel to LET and vpsBoard's GVH threads, but with WHT the tone often seems legitimately demented and insane.


----------



## HN-Matt

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=2



> Maybe this will be a lesson of not storing passwords in plain text or telling critical passwords over the telephone?





> Plain text and likely passwords being stored in the computer.


I love it when people try to blame 'the naive other' for their 'plain text password storage' upon or after _~the mysterious knowledge/discovery of it~_, as if it weren't precisely (merely) the former's banal, meddling observer effects that had produced the problem. Suddenly the 'oblivious other' is to blame for the critic's Peeping Tomism and consumption of forbidden fruit!

A pitiful, predictable attempt at preemptive scapegoating and pseudo-absolution at best, lmao. (Okay, sorry, crawling back to bed now ).


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Thanks @KMyers for posting that.

Since when has GVH been his company?  I thought he was only the "General Manager" or whateverhechangedhistitlenametothisweek?  I thought the real owner was some guy who knew nothing about technology?



vpsadm said:


> I just read the entire thread up to this point.
> 
> I would like to point out that much information has not been made public and the investigation is ongoing. It may be a long time before additional information is disclosed, and some facts may never be known. In other words, we do not know much. The Internet can be a cold, cruel place, and I have seen a lot of it in this thread. We should keep in mind that this is a high school student in serious trouble. He may be innocent, he may get off lightly; he may get what he deserves, or he may get far more than he deserves, due to authorities who are overzealous or may not grasp the technical intricacies of whatever happened.
> 
> He may be showing bravado on the outside, but he and his family are anxious and fearful on the inside. The Internet is full of people who do not care what pain they cause, or even relish it. I encourage all of us here to remember our own past follies, and remember how difficult it was for us to learn from our mistakes and from the wisdom of others at that age.


 


From those of us who are familiar with him, note that this is an individual who would try bribing people (myself included) into letting them back on sites.  This is a kid who screwed people over and had practically no respect for others.  

I'm perfectly fine with people having the right to do things and people make mistakes.  However, this doesn't excuse him from being criticized for being an absolute idiot and removed if he's a problem.  Just because you're a little kid does not excuse you from being a dick.  Yes it could be a reasoning behind it and if you've learned from your mistakes then that's the best outcome you can get.  However, Johnny has clearly not learned his lessons over the several years we all had the misfortune of interacting with him.  

I simply see it as the result of him doing what he does best.  He's had problems, there have been people who have been critical and criticized him who have turned around and tried helping him out.  Even with all that support it's obvious he's failed (I mean the investigation alone and his own statement that he's broken his student AUP shows it).  A policy and an agreement are what it is.  If you don't follow it, then you're bound to find trouble down the line.  It's a two way street, and something he's pulled on several people (remember the 100 TB VPSes?) without any consequences really has finally bit him in the ass (in my opinion anyways).  

My wish for him is for him to learn his lesson, maybe even learn a bit humility, and to come out of it with more knowledge and respect.  However, knowing him, I highly doubt it.


----------



## drmike

Shame that WHT allows GVH to continue to power sell on there.  They do so even after customer steps up and points to blatant false advertising by GVH.  Makes you wonder if WHT isn't running a racket with shady companies on kickback or something along those lines.

 I really wonder how he along with many other sketchy companies who can't afford servers or even staff can afford that expensive WHT membership...



> individual who would try bribing people (myself included) into letting them back on sites


Yeah, not to mention every LET moderator appeared to  be a beneficiary of free gratis services at GVH.  Same routine and they bit at it.



> Just because you're a little kid


He's old enough to be driving.. old enough to be swilling alcohol (albeit illegally).. old enough to dabble in medicinal herbs (albeit illegally)...   Nothing little about him other than his actual human form. 



> My wish for him is for him to learn his lesson, maybe even learn a bit humility, and to come out of it with more knowledge and respect.


I entirely agree. Same sentiments from my cat perch.  I don't see this happening short of him rightly getting his head punted off.  So many folks contributed so much time to him to listen and help him, freely.


----------



## AnthonySmith

To be honest I think if the school is only considering a 10 day suspension the seriousness of it is probably much lower than is being made out, probably just imposing rules for the sake of imposing them which is why they called the police maybe?

Perhaps in some way being cruel to be kind to help him?


----------



## KuJoe

AnthonySmith said:


> To be honest I think if the school is only considering a 10 day suspension the seriousness of it is probably much lower than is being made out, probably just imposing rules for the sake of imposing them which is why they called the police maybe?
> 
> Perhaps in some way being cruel to be kind to help him?


10 days is basically the default here in the US while they sort out the facts. I don't know why that is but basically every article I've read where students are arrested they get a 10 day suspension, even the ones planning mass shootings/bombings.

Do a search for "10 day suspension" (with quotes) on Google and you'll see how common it is even for felony charges.


----------



## mikho

drmike said:


> Yeah, not to mention every LET moderator appeared to be a beneficiary of free gratis services at GVH. Same routine and they bit at it.



To my knowledge it was only Nekki that got free credits/server. It wasn't even suggested to me.


However, I do wonder why you help(ed?) him with one hand and then takes every opportunity to bash him with the other hand?


----------



## Francisco

mikho said:


> To my knowledge it was only Nekki that got free credits/server. It wasn't even suggested to me.
> 
> However, I do wonder why you help(ed?) him with one hand and then takes every opportunity to bash him with the other hand?


The 2nd sentence isn't fully true. He helped him as best he could in hopes of getting him on the right track but once Jonny got kicked off LET he kinda derailed and aimed for the nearest orphanage to rampage. Mike probably saw this whole school unfolding months in advance simply because of the actions Jonny was taking and the comments he was saying.

Once he was a loose canon it was go time.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

mikho said:


> To my knowledge it was only Nekki that got free credits/server. It wasn't even suggested to me.
> 
> 
> However, I do wonder why you help(ed?) him with one hand and then takes every opportunity to bash him with the other hand?


Kossen got free credits.. Lee I do believe got similar.   Jonny thought it was 'smart' to how would you say?  Buy favor.   I am not bashing guys for it, such is generally frowned and by law prohibited though.  Payoff / bribe - yeah even if $7.

I helped Jonny as a listening post, as a human, not as an industry person helping him improve his business / sell more / run things truly right.  Although he'd non stop talk shop, that's not what I had focus on.  Initially it was interacting on SUICIDE v.1.0 and spun into SUICIDE v2.0 and the related human failings of a young man lost in the world or exhibiting sociopath behavior.  

My major beef with people I slap at isn't them personal, them the human, it's the shady business crap they do. Love people, hate their actions.

My rule with Jonny was that so long as he didn't lie about his business - specifically customer facing claims, I would remain quiet / no comment.  When he'd lie about outages, causes of fails, details of sales plans, server builds, etc. then I stopped being quiet and rightly slapped at him.  It's a matter of integrity and fairness - I wasn't going to cover his bullshit ala payoff or inferred earned privilege by shutting up.

It was all to serve as a reward system and to instill some ethics in his lacking self.

Karma seems to have temporarily cured his ills or intentionally chosen path.


----------



## Tyler

mikho said:


> However, I do wonder why you help(ed?) him with one hand and then takes every opportunity to bash him with the other hand?


He really did a lot to help Jon when he was down. I've spent quite a while talking to drmike, and he has likely spent even more time dealing with Jonny and whatever the day's unfinished project was (rockingham web services, greenvalueinternet, greenvaluebooter... the list goes on). 

He did his "level best" to help Jon and push him in the right direction. Hours, if not days, were spent dealing with him.


----------



## drmike

AnthonySmith said:


> To be honest I think if the school is only considering a 10 day suspension the seriousness of it is probably much lower than is being made out, probably just imposing rules for the sake of imposing them which is why they called the police maybe?
> 
> Perhaps in some way being cruel to be kind to help him?


10 days is cooling period and gives school time to deal with legal and parents.  

It's end of the school year now also, so tender footing about end of year perhaps instituting something that could have him missing finals and perhaps failing whole school year.

My understanding is this 10 days and then round 2 happens.  Round two likely is expulsion for the following school year.


----------



## Tyler

drmike said:


> When he'd lie about outages, causes of fails, details of sales plans, server builds, etc. then I stopped being quiet and rightly slapped at him.


The latest one was his "Taylor" server which he claimed was down for a DMCA complaint (on WHT). He really just didn't pay the bill.

Also, even if it was a DMCA complaint, it still shows negligence on his part, as CC always gives the complaint, then 24 hours to rectify the issue. Not exactly the best lie I've ever heard.


----------



## Tyler

drmike said:


> Round two likely is expulsion for the following school year.


Also suspension for the remainder of the year is likely in his case, and he will likely carry out his coursework from home, being able to finish his junior year without issue. By law, he claimed, he is required to be able to complete his coursework from home.


And also -- as a corollary -- he wouldn't get out of school until the end of June, so he isn't quite at the end of the school year like some folks


----------



## MannDude

Tyler said:


> The latest one was his "Taylor" server which he claimed was down for a DMCA complaint (on WHT). He really just didn't pay the bill.


Business as usual then, I see.


----------



## MartinD

The 'norm' was 5 days suspension here in the UK back in the olden days when I was at school.

Had my fair share of them


----------



## AnthonySmith

KuJoe said:


> 10 days is basically the default here in the US while they sort out the facts. I don't know why that is but basically every article I've read where students are arrested they get a 10 day suspension, even the ones planning mass shootings/bombings.
> 
> Do a search for "10 day suspension" (with quotes) on Google and you'll see how common it is even for felony charges.



Ah ok I had no idea  in the UK you can probably get a 2 week suspension for swearing at a teacher so 10 days for this seemed a bit of a nothing


----------



## Francisco

Tyler said:


> The latest one was his "Taylor" server which he claimed was down for a DMCA complaint (on WHT). He really just didn't pay the bill.
> 
> Also, even if it was a DMCA complaint, it still shows negligence on his part, as CC always gives the complaint, then 24 hours to rectify the issue. Not exactly the best lie I've ever heard.


 

I don't get why people are so mean to their own clients. Was he just being forgetful?

Francisco


----------



## KMyers

Tyler said:


> The latest one was his "Taylor" server which he claimed was down for a DMCA complaint (on WHT). He really just didn't pay the bill.


No shock there. It is rare to see any datacenter take a server offline due to DMCA complaints unless the provider has given multiple warnings and it is still only done as a last resort.


----------



## SkylarM

Francisco said:


> I don't get why people are so mean to their own clients. Was he just being forgetful?
> 
> 
> Francisco


When he was renting IP space from Crissic, he was on average 15 days overdue, with multiple reminders from me personally to get payments. A big reason why we stopped selling him stuff (amongst all of the other crap)


----------



## HN-Matt

Tyler said:


> The latest one was his "Taylor" server which he claimed was down for a DMCA complaint (on WHT). He really just didn't pay the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business as usual then, I see.
Click to expand...




drmike said:


> _The internet whispered in my ear...._
> 
> Hostnun is GVH's alterego.... Alternet identity.


_Or infinitely no...._

Not in any sense at all.... literally never.

But for another comedy option, one might consider making a compilation of all the GVH naming schemes and alter-egos before the train-wreck crashes through the wall of Dr. Phil's studio. Whaddaya say, @drmike?

Let's see, there was Gallaeaho, Shivanthi, Amy, Taylor...

I haven't been following the travesty since mpkossen's stupid bullshit last September so those are the only ones I remember!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

HN-Matt said:


> _Or infinitely no...._
> 
> 
> Not in any sense at all.... literally never.
> 
> 
> But for another comedy option, one might consider making a compilation of all the GVH naming schemes and alter-egos before the train-wreck crashes through the wall of Dr. Phil's studio. Whaddaya say, @drmike?
> 
> 
> Let's see, there was Gallaeaho, Shivanthi, Amy, Taylor...
> 
> 
> I haven't been following the travesty since mpkossen's stupid bullshit last September so those are the only ones I remember!


Ya know.  Reminds me of someone who used to work for URPad, and then moved to CVPS, and now came "clean" with his "real name" and works at Quadranet.

I wonder who it was...


----------



## Francisco

SkylarM said:


> When he was renting IP space from Crissic, he was on average 15 days overdue, with multiple reminders from me personally to get payments. A big reason why we stopped selling him stuff (amongst all of the other crap)


So in other words forced lines of credit?

I wonder what happened to that pre-ARIN IP space that could never be revoked?

Francisco


----------



## drmike

SkylarM said:


> When he was renting IP space from Crissic, he was on average 15 days overdue, with multiple reminders from me personally to get payments. A big reason why we stopped selling him stuff (amongst all of the other crap)


Jonny said this wasn't factual, for what that's worth.



HN-Matt said:


> But for another comedy option, one might consider making a compilation of all the GVH naming schemes and alter-egos before the train-wreck crashes through the wall of Dr. Phil's studio. Whaddaya say, @drmike?
> 
> 
> Let's see, there was Gallaeaho, Shivanthi, Amy, Taylor...


All the "employee" names, I mean aliases   You have a good memory, I giggled seeing some of those.



Francisco said:


> I wonder what happened to that pre-ARIN IP space that could never be revoked?


I am thinking that was IP space that William owned and which got revoked also.


----------



## William

> I am thinking that was IP space that William owned and which got revoked also.


Went like this, can't remember 100%: A customer of mine rented him some legacy space (partly i knew who rented it, partly not, not like i cared either way, € is €) - Was cancelled ("revoked" is a strong term, i just cancelled the rental agreement with my customer as outlined by my Tos/Contract) when he fucked around with my 100TB plan (partly as revenge, partly because the customer paid not much and partly because he had only default contract and no long-term).

He later tried to rent another network from a customer, though iirc did not want to pay the new pricing.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ya know.  Reminds me of someone who used to work for URPad, and then moved to CVPS, and now came "clean" with his "real name" and works at Quadranet.
> 
> I wonder who it was...


Related:  this has been in my WHT inbox for quite some time, still find it amusing:


----------



## Tyler

SkylarM said:


> When he was renting IP space from Crissic, he was on average 15 days overdue, with multiple reminders from me personally to get payments. A big reason why we stopped selling him stuff (amongst all of the other crap)


I assume he dirtied the IP space that he had as well? I know he sullied Quadranet's IPs quite well.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

SkylarM said:


> When he was renting IP space from Crissic, he was on average 15 days overdue, with multiple reminders from me personally to get payments. A big reason why we stopped selling him stuff (amongst all of the other crap)


HAHA.

So he tried showing everyone how much money he was making.  He tried acting all big shot. 

However when it came time for him to pay, he was always late on his bills.

Absolutely hilarious.  He was trying way too hard to look cool.


----------



## KMyers

HalfEatenPie said:


> HAHA.
> 
> So he tried showing everyone how much money he was making.  He tried acting all big shot.
> 
> However when it came time for him to pay, he was always late on his bills.
> 
> Absolutely hilarious.  He was trying way too hard to look cool.


But I bet he is never late on that WHT Corp Subscription Payment


----------



## Tyler

Francisco said:


> I don't get why people are so mean to their own clients. Was he just being forgetful?
> 
> 
> Francisco


I'd have a hard time calling this forgetful. If you can't or choose not to renew a server after multiple reminders, then you're being either intentionally cheap or negligent.


----------



## Francisco

HalfEatenPie said:


> HAHA.
> 
> So he tried showing everyone how much money he was making.  He tried acting all big shot.
> 
> However when it came time for him to pay, he was always late on his bills.
> 
> Absolutely hilarious.  He was trying way too hard to look cool.


Well it's easy to have "stacks of bens" when you don't actually pay your vendors. Remember, he owes CC at least $4000. I have a *strong* feeling the only reason 'the company is in debt that money' is because he used it for his own stuff, and not that the company was on hard times.



Tyler said:


> I'd have a hard time calling this forgetful. If you can't or choose not to renew a server after multiple reminders, then you're being either intentionally cheap or negligent.


Great, so you've more or less confirmed my previous statement then. He forced lines-of-credits with vendors.

Francisco


----------



## joepie91

WSWD said:


> Ha ha!!!  I remember being able to do that.  Was on Windows 98 I believe, or maybe 2000?


XP, in this case


----------



## drmike

KMyers said:


> But I bet he is never late on that WHT Corp Subscription Payment


Word is bird that WHT has shenanigans with Corporate $450 a quarter membership.  Let's just say there are people out there who have such who aren't paying.


----------



## MartinD

It's entirely worthless these days anyway.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MartinD said:


> It's entirely worthless these days anyway.


However for those uneducated/unknown they still consider the "Corporate Membership" to mean "Trustworthiness" and "Reliable".  

Honestly it just means they can shell out 450 dollars every now and then.


----------



## Onra Host

Francisco said:


> Great, so you've more or less confirmed my previous statement then. He forced lines-of-credits with vendors.



But did he really? Thats more of the vendors fault for letting him go 1, 2, three months without paying. I mean thats ok for a shared website or small VPS, but were talking 1k bills here.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Onra Host said:


> But did he really? Thats more of the vendors fault for letting him go 1, 2, three months without paying. I mean thats ok for a shared website or small VPS, but were talking 1k bills here.


You'd be surprised how much people are willing to "bend the rules" with promise of future money.  Because he was "web hosting", you know his success would equal your success (because they'd be buying more servers from you).  So if you give them a free pass this time then maybe they'll return the favor next time and buy more servers from you in the future.

Or even then maybe let this happen however put in a clause that you can later seize the assets (such as clients) if the bill gets too high.  

It's sometimes a stupid way of thinking it.  Others, it's a legit way that's worked for them.  Honestly comes down to who trusts Johnny and who doesn't.  Personally I think anyone who trusted/believed in Johnny were misled by his "attempt at being innocent".  You can tell who's more gullible.


----------



## DomainBop

HalfEatenPie said:


> My wish for him is for him to learn his lesson, maybe even learn a bit humility, and to come out of it with more knowledge and respect.  However, knowing him, I highly doubt it.


It looks to me like he came out of it offering WHT users 65% off recurring discounts on annual payments.



> EDIT: ONLY THE PHOENIX LOCATION IS AVAILABLE. There was a typo made in this thread.
> 
> edit2: This post was originally posted by me with a VPN on accident. This edit was made with my residential connection.


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1486269

See, he did learn something from this police scare. He's posting offers now from his residential connection not his school connection.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

DomainBop said:


> It looks to me like he came out of it offering WHT users 65% off recurring discounts on annual payments.
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1486269
> 
> See, he did learn something from this police scare. He's posting offers now from his residential connection not his school connection.


What a tosser.


----------



## HN-Matt

hahaha with that writing style why doesn't he just move on to selling Binary Options scams and get it over with.



> 4. 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed - Relaunch review statistics? 2 positive, zero negative. We're a changed company.


lol.


----------



## VPSCorey

I had a client once who though they could pay a bill 2 weeks late, and that the day they paid the bill was due 30 days from that day.  Thinking they get 15 days free.  He was not a client for long.


----------



## Francisco

FRCorey said:


> I had a client once who though they could pay a bill 2 weeks late, and that the day they paid the bill was due 30 days from that day.  Thinking they get 15 days free.  He was not a client for long.


we have had a few wars on WHT with past clients that were upset that after not paying their invoice for 3 weeks, that we'd have the audacity to delete their stuff and not just "bill them for the storage". Well, given you haven't paid in the past month anyway, where's our assurances that you're going to pay now?

Francisco


----------



## Tyler

Just a little juxtaposition:



HN-Matt said:


> 4. 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed - Relaunch review statistics? 2 positive, zero negative. We're a changed company.





> I ordered a reseller package for testing purpose a month ago. (Because *I TRUSTED CORPORATE MEMBER* label) That reseller closed several times (according to john, servers are under attacking). since 7 hours and a half hour ago server which is my account in named TAYLOR is down.
> 
> i added skype account but there is no support. i say something, he say something only once 24 hours.
> there is a phone number but it is only saves messages, there is no real person.
> there is no 7/24 technical ticket support. it is only maybe 1 hours per 2 day.
> 
> also there is no LITESPEED, R1BACKUP, UNLIMITED IP and DDOS PROTECT as written on sales topic
> 
> 
> I DONT UNDERSTAND, HOW GIVEN CORPORATEMEMBER LABEL TO SOME ONE LIKE THAT?
> 
> i am opening a paypal case for refund now.


Yet another happy customer!


----------



## drmike

Long believed Jonny was mental health material...  I detest the folks who discover such in their legal wranglings as an excuse for their behavior.

But, so many folks saw Jonny's antics and one minute to another flip flopping.  Really not the stuff of a sane mind.

As I am fond of saying,  companies will ask for prices from consumers that reflect their own self worth.  With GVH that is < $1 a month.  So very very low self worth, unable to justify anything other than downward price pressure.

I look forward to mental health evaluation and outcome of such for Jonny.   Ideally they address deep rooted issues and get him the help he needs so the rest of his life is more ehh normal...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

HN-Matt said:


> hahaha with that writing style why doesn't he just move on to selling Binary Options scams and get it over with.
> 
> 
> lol.


Dat sample size

It's just like:



> Pinging google.com [59.18.34.162] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 59.18.34.162: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=55
> 
> 
> 
> Ping statistics for 59.18.34.162:
> 
> Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> 
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> 
> Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 2ms


^ See?  No packetloss!  We're a perfectly reliable company! 



drmike said:


> Long believed Jonny was mental health material...  I detest the folks who discover such in their legal wranglings as an excuse for their behavior.
> 
> But, so many folks saw Jonny's antics and one minute to another flip flopping.  Really not the stuff of a sane mind.
> 
> As I am fond of saying,  companies will ask for prices from consumers that reflect their own self worth.  With GVH that is < $1 a month.  So very very low self worth, unable to justify anything other than downward price pressure.
> 
> I look forward to mental health evaluation and outcome of such for Jonny.   Ideally they address deep rooted issues and get him the help he needs so the rest of his life is more ehh normal...


I honestly think he "does hosting" to make himself feel important.  I mean I think he lacks a social life outside of the internet and spends his time on GVH simply to feel important.  Kid needs to grow up and maybe even go out a bit.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> However for those uneducated/unknown they still consider the "Corporate Membership" to mean "Trustworthiness" and "Reliable".
> 
> Honestly it just means they can shell out 450 dollars every now and then.


Sadly the buyers on WHT and more and more frequently English challenged and monetarily limited view the membership as some sort of earned status.  The topic comes up too frequently to just be a random folk or two lost in space.

WHT is bound to catch some sh~t about membership in coming quarters.  New owner is about content and optimizing.   So they are going to be looking for coins under cushions.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> I honestly think he "does hosting" to make himself feel important.  I mean I think he lacks a social life outside of the internet and spends his time on GVH simply to feel important.  Kid needs to grow up and maybe even go out a bit.


I recommended gardening to him about 30 times. Plants don't care what you look like, that you are inept, that you dress funny, etc.   It gives work return and something to constant tend, so gives structure....  Can become something fairly amazing or something minimal and quite modest depending on your efforts.

Community service in his own town would be another great idea....


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> I recommended gardening to him about 30 times. Plants don't care what you look like, that you are inept, that you dress funny, etc.   It gives work return and something to constant tend, so gives structure....  Can become something fairly amazing or something minimal and quite modest depending on your efforts.
> 
> Community service in his own town would be another great idea....


Or volunteering.  Volunteering does good for your community as well as gives you an opportunity to meet cool people (including a ton of cute girls who are really into helping out other people).  Seriously totally worth it.  I volunteered at our local hospital for like two years and I ended up getting a scholarship for college as well.


----------



## Tyler

HalfEatenPie said:


> Or volunteering.  Volunteering does good for your community as well as gives you an opportunity to meet cool people (including a ton of cute girls who are really into helping out other people).  Seriously totally worth it.  I volunteered at our local hospital for like two years and I ended up getting a scholarship for college as well.


Interestingly enough, he does volunteer at the local homeless shelter--until he got in trouble for going there to pick up girls.

He got in trouble for putting pepper on the dishes when other girls were cleaning them because he "thought it looked pretty". He also was throwing bread in the air along with other general shenanigans. I feel bad for the girls around him.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Tyler said:


> Interestingly enough, he does volunteer at the local homeless shelter--until he got in trouble for going there to pick up girls.
> 
> He got in trouble for putting pepper on the dishes when other girls were cleaning them because he "thought it looked pretty". He also was throwing bread in the air along with other general shenanigans. I feel bad for the girls around him.


So basically he didn't actually do the job he was tasked to do.  Instead he goofed off and screwed around.  I'm not surprised then.  At least accomplish the job you're assigned.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

drmike said:


> Long believed Jonny was mental health material...  I detest the folks who discover such in their legal wranglings as an excuse for their behavior.


Everybody these days has some 'disorder' or 'mental illness' being used as a crutch by the lazy and weak.  The only thing wrong with this kid is a severe lack of discipline in his upbringing.  The best thing that could happen to Jon is some disgruntled customer beating him bloody.


----------



## MartinD

Aldryic C said:


> Everybody these days has some 'disorder' or 'mental illness' being used as a crutch by the lazy and weak.  The only thing wrong with this kid is a severe lack of discipline in his upbringing.  The best thing that could happen to Jon is some disgruntled customer beating him bloody.


Yes, yes and a fuck ton more yes.

FAR too many people throw mental illness around as an excuse. Not only is it disgusting behaviour to do so but it entirely undermines people who really do have underlying issues. Being a cocky, ignorant, arrogant like fuckwhit is not mental illness.


----------



## drmike

Tyler said:


> He got in trouble for putting pepper on the dishes when other girls were cleaning them because he "thought it looked pretty". He also was throwing bread in the air along with other general shenanigans. I feel bad for the girls around him.


Must be some Asian wedding ritual or shaman fertility curse thing.   Doesn't work here in America.  Take that shit back to your homeland.  White people in NH are like WTF?



Aldryic C said:


> Everybody these days has some 'disorder' or 'mental illness' being used as a crutch by the lazy and weak.  The only thing wrong with this kid is a severe lack of discipline in his upbringing.  The best thing that could happen to Jon is some disgruntled customer beating him bloody.


I am known for coming from the old school.  I call stupid behavior folks fucking retards routinely and I give ZERO fucks about people's tissue paper asses with their PC bits.  What are they going to do?  Bow up and get spanked, most likely.  Probably will file a mean person paper against me.  Big damn deal.  Proud to have free speech and piss off or get pissed on.

Zero love for the mental health babyshit grown ass tough guys toss around to avoid their well earned ass kicking.  It's just as bad as folks ratting out everyone and everything to avoid the same well earned punishment.  Acting like a g-d damn little bitch with that behavior.

Been on the see saw about what is wrong in this kid.  He's fucking mental.  Really he is.  Not one little tendency but multiple if not a basket of things.  Unsure where his issues stop and his intentions start.  I've known people out there legitimately - certified - and Jonny makes them look normal.

Jonny needs real mental help and hopefully gets such. Would be a crime to ignore this by the Courts and folks involved and allow him to continue onward as a fractured person making poor decisions due to such mental issues.  Histrionic personality disorder he seems to fit spot on (just my know-nothing lay folk opinion).   Schizophrenia may apply...

His parents.  His parents.  His parents.  They need to deal with the human they created physically, emotionally, mentally.   As we all know, utterly absent during all his stunts and afterwards no real action responsible parents would have taken (like breaking his phones / burning them and disconnecting him from the internet for months). He's been on auto pilot with questionable parenting since at least age of 13-14.


----------



## HN-Matt

drmike said:


> I am known for coming from the old school.  I call stupid behavior folks fucking retards routinely and I give ZERO fucks about people's tissue paper asses with their PC bits.  What are they going to do?  Bow up and get spanked, most likely.  Probably will file a mean person paper against me.  Big damn deal.  Proud to have free speech and piss off or get pissed on.


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> Jonny needs real mental help and hopefully gets such. Would be a crime to ignore this by the Courts and folks involved and allow him to continue onward as a fractured person making poor decisions due to such mental issues.  Histrionic personality disorder he seems to fit spot on (just my know-nothing lay folk opinion).   Schizophrenia may apply...
> 
> His parents.  His parents.  His parents.  They need to deal with the human they created physically, emotionally, mentally.   As we all know, utterly absent during all his stunts and afterwards no real action responsible parents would have taken (like breaking his phones / burning them and disconnecting him from the internet for months). He's been on auto pilot with questionable parenting since at least age of 13-14.


My problem with that all is that he isn't getting help because he needs it, he'll just use it as a cop-out to try to save his ass from jail time. While we can argue "well, he's at least getting help", well, probably not. I honestly don't think Jonny thinks he's in the wrong in this all, rather that the school is being manipulated by their technical staff to save their jobs.

Has there been anything new in regards to his suspension? Did they expel him yet or is it all cooling off? If he gets expelled, is there even schools in his area that would allow him? While he didn't 'hack' anything, I'm figuring an online course would be uneasy with him as a student.

I just don't think a stern talking to from any authority figure is going to set him straight. He'll just take it as He needs more experience to pull it off.

Word to the wise, if you've had any sketchy dealings with him, don't expect him to take the fall for you. I fully expect him to throw his own blood under the bus if it saves him from punishment.

Francisco


----------



## Tyler

Francisco said:


> Has there been anything new in regards to his suspension? Did they expel him yet or is it all cooling off? If he gets expelled, is there even schools in his area that would allow him? While he didn't 'hack' anything, I'm figuring an online course would be uneasy with him as a student.


What I've heard: There will be a meeting on Monday for further information. It's either expulsion or suspension for the rest of the year. Academics currently are 'on hold' (not sure what that means)


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Tyler said:


> What I've heard: There will be a meeting on Monday for further information. It's either expulsion or suspension for the rest of the year. Academics currently are 'on hold' (not sure what that means)


More than likely can't complete this semester.  

Depending on the severity of the situation then he might have to switch schools.


----------



## Francisco

HalfEatenPie said:


> More than likely can't complete this semester.
> 
> Depending on the severity of the situation then he might have to switch schools.


Who will take him? It's a legitimate question. What school wants to take in a student that allegedly tried to run penetration tests against their school and possibly even DDOS attacks? If this gains any traction, he might have to do his schooling online, or do a GED test.

I mean, unless he's able to get them to seal his records, this craps going to curse him for all high clearance jobs. If he had some actual hacking skills the 3 letter orgs would probably want him for a few years, but if he actually did what they claim, he probably just booted a copy of BackTrack.

Francisco


----------



## rds100

Aren't public schools obligated to take anyone?


----------



## Tyler

rds100 said:


> Aren't public schools obligated to take anyone?


Not if the student is expelled


----------



## drmike

Yes some meeting this morning with him at the school.

I won't be surprised when it leads to expulsion though.

There are some regulations allegedly against expulsion where the student has mental health issues.  Unsure if that's intended route, but seeming more like the proper one daily.


----------



## MartinD

drmike said:


> Yes some meeting this morning with him at the school.
> 
> I won't be surprised when it leads to expulsion though.
> 
> There are some regulations allegedly against expulsion where the student has mental health issues.  *Unsure if that's intended route, but seeming more like the proper one daily.*


I presume you're saying this as an onlooker and you don't actually condone such a course of action?


----------



## mpkossen

MartinD said:


> Yes, yes and a fuck ton more yes.
> 
> FAR too many people throw mental illness around as an excuse. Not only is it disgusting behaviour to do so but it entirely undermines people who really do have underlying issues. Being a cocky, ignorant, arrogant like fuckwhit is not mental illness.


I thanked you for the second part of the sentence. I wouldn't condone beating anyone bloody.


----------



## MannDude

So what?

I can just drag a foot when I walk and have some quack doctor prescribe me some pills for my 'disorder' that I convinced him I have and get away with being an asshole?

Sorry for my continued insufferable behavior. I have a condition. Hrr drrr. _*knocks your drink onto the floor*_


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

_"I have a condition."_ is the last thing I said to my ex-wife's brother before breaking his nose.


----------



## Munzy

Aldryic C said:


> _"I have a condition."_ is the last thing I said to my ex-wife's brother before breaking his nose.



You are very much right, you do have a condition. You attack everything you see, even when that thing is not making any active swipe at you. You treat people and things with no respect, and constantly assume people are idiots. You treat people like shit, even your own customers, and the only way you can stand being that way is because of the good grace of Francisco. People refer to you as Fran's attack dog, and in conversation they say "Yeah, I like Aldryic because he says what we all wanted to say." However, I think people are just afraid that you will tattle to Francisco, whom has helped many of these said people.  How it must hurt the soul of yours to constantly be bitter, and I have no idea why that bitterness is there.

What a mess this little post will become......


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Oh no, please don't cry.  Trading banter with you provides no satisfaction or challenge, and merely serves to waste my time.


----------



## HN-Matt

Munzy said:


> and in conversation they say "Yeah, I like Aldryic because he says what we all wanted to say." [...] and I have no idea why that bitterness is there.


Maybe you answered your own question?


----------



## HN-Matt

I'm no GVH superfan but I gotta say, to me it seems completely ridiculous for any of you to be going on about 'mental illness' in this thread. As if you would know anything about it to the extent that it may or may not apply to Mr. Nguyen. Whilst some of you may be reps from Dramathread Industries, I'm betting none of you are healthcare professionals and, correct me if I'm wrong, none of you know the kid personally. What's that phrase again, casting aspersions?

 

Your interaction with GVH takes place in the context of web hosting. Why not leave the diagnoses (or lack-thereof) to people who actually know him?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Or to people actually qualified to make such a diagnoses.  But aye, spot-on.  This kid has no 'disability' or illness.  Just in sore need of learning some life lessons the hard way.


----------



## Munzy

Aldryic C said:


> Oh no, please don't cry.  Trading banter with you provides no satisfaction or challenge, and merely serves to waste my time.


Who said I was crying, I wasn't just in case you thought I really was. Thanks for proving my point as well.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Sure thing, whatever you have to tell yourself big guy B)


----------



## Coastercraze

rds100 said:


> Aren't public schools obligated to take anyone?


AFAIK, if they have open enrollment they can be picky and not take somebody. However, they would be required to bus that child to another school district.

In the case of expulsion, they don't have to do anything.


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> I presume you're saying this as an onlooker and you don't actually condone such a course of action?


I don't advocate mental health pleas to avoid punishment.  One can justify illegal behavior as errors of youthful ways that have been changed.  But the mental health can be shaken.  Once you get that label it's pretty much permanent and has growing implications.



Francisco said:


> Who will take him? It's a legitimate question. What school wants to take in a student that allegedly tried to run penetration tests against their school and possibly even DDOS attacks? If this gains any traction, he might have to do his schooling online, or do a GED test.


Yeah if one gets expelled from school today cleanly (like in the wrong and justified and no mitigating waa waa reasons) depends on the State.  He likely could get diploma via taking tests.  He could homeschool / learn online formally.  Other neighboring districts might accept him just for the cash (lots of money in education).



MartinD said:


> FAR too many people throw mental illness around as an excuse. Not only is it disgusting behaviour to do so but it entirely undermines people who really do have underlying issues. Being a cocky, ignorant, arrogant like fuckwhit is not mental illness.


Tee hee - still laughing on this one.  Cocky, arrogant like fuckwhite - indeed accurately summarizes Jonny's behavior too often along his journey.  Unfortunately this behavior has deep roots in this guy and just isn't solely lazy kid entitlement routine.


----------



## drmike

and I promised Jonny and consistent with his lawyer's wishes to keep quieter about the individual outcomes of his matters at this point.

Monday he had that school hearing with lawyer present and all were more agreeable.   He has not been expelled and they are going to try to allow him to finish this year in a limited capacity.  Matter is far from over though.


----------



## MartinD

HN-Matt said:


> I'm no GVH superfan but I gotta say, to me it seems completely ridiculous for any of you to be going on about 'mental illness' in this thread. As if you would know anything about it to the extent that it may or may not apply to Mr. Nguyen. Whilst some of you may be reps from Dramathread Industries, I'm betting none of you are healthcare professionals and, correct me if I'm wrong, none of you know the kid personally. What's that phrase again, casting aspersions?
> 
> 
> 
> Your interaction with GVH takes place in the context of web hosting. Why not leave the diagnoses (or lack-thereof) to people who actually know him?


You'd be surprised at the diversity on here. While it is a forum based around webhosting, a lot of members are trained and qualified in other professions including those that involve mental health. I say that on the basis of those in the know agreeing, albeit silently, that this has nothing to do with mental illness as defined by those supporting his actions.


----------



## MartinD

drmike said:


> Tee hee - still laughing on this one.  Cocky, arrogant like fuckwhite - indeed accurately summarizes Jonny's behavior too often along his journey.  Unfortunately this behavior has deep roots in this guy and just isn't solely lazy kid entitlement routine.


Well, while this is no place to air dirty laundry (lol, right?) it seems we have enough people and topics interested in what has happened and what's going on for factual information to be shared. If there is something else going on that would legitimately part-explain his behaviour I'd say it's in everyone's interest to have that information shared.

"I know a secret but I can't tell you" is the kind of thing best left to the playground.

Edit: Actually, at this juncture, and taking in to account your last post, I'd say your involvement would be hindering things more than helping as all we see are points and comments that lead to more conjecture.

Edit 2: re the above; I mean with regards to what people on the forum(s) are thinking and how they are reacting. i.e. you may know information but can't give it out.. leads people to form conclusions that aren't necessarily correct.


----------



## HN-Matt

MartinD said:


> While it is a forum based around webhosting, a lot of members are trained and qualified in other professions including those that involve mental health. I say that on the basis of those in the know agreeing, albeit silently, that this has nothing to do with mental illness as defined by those supporting his actions.





MartinD said:


> Well, while this is no place to air dirty laundry (lol, right?) it seems we have enough people and topics interested in what has happened and what's going on for factual information to be shared. [...]
> 
> 
> "I know a secret but I can't tell you" is the kind of thing best left to the playground.


,,,


----------



## MikeSpears

Ok, so... I have personally talked to him, and do know a decent bit about him... My inital statements were innaproprate... I personally belive that he likely has Schizophrenia. I'm unfortuentally rather familiar with it as it affects my mothers side of the family quite a bit, lets let this thread die, and hope that he gets the help he seriously needs.


----------



## William

I sort of doubt that, schizophrenics tend to do a lot more crazy shit than this... (i know that from family, personal and friends experiences, plus people i met in the clinic)


----------



## drmike

Definitely exhibits Scitzo tendencies when you pay attention over the long haul.  Might be applicable....

Histrionic Personality Disorder is more accurate I believe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histrionic_personality_disorder

No rules that say a fractured mind can't suffer from multiple malfunctions.

Like most folks, his behavior and mental health would likely improve with proper nutrition and a strict regimented diet..


----------



## Amitz

This discussion and thread is getting sadder day by day.

Not just because of Mr. Nguyen and his deeds, but because of what some participants posted over time. I will unsubscribe, this is getting old.


----------



## WSWD

Officer Krupke, you've done it again.
This boy don't need a job, he needs a year in the pen.
It ain't just a question of misunderstood;
Deep down inside him, he's no good!

Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## KwiceroLTD

Anyone else confused why we're defending yet picking on him at the same time? *unsubscribes*


----------



## drmike

KwiceroLTD said:


> Anyone else confused why we're defending yet picking on him at the same time? *unsubscribes*


Simple dynamic, the guy stays right and clean and he doesn't get crap about it.  He pulls skits, does stupid, etc. then it's fair game to slap him.

Odd to me that in this industry people turn heads and let folks do whatever vile and won't say a peep cause of some dynamic between the misdoer and the person witnessing the behavior.

All that said, customers should kind of know the devil they are buying from (big pet peeve of mine about companies on the sole side and random bad customer treatment).  As opposed to the sites that BS guys dress up to make their pimple co. the biggest thing since [name that publicly traded mega hosting company] and totally legit, cause they said so.

PS: In light of the many attempts by him to pay off moderators, give freebies for access to them, etc.  I took that clear road or letting him communicate and get some ear time, but that wasn't buying favor and surely don't want free hosting or anything else.  I don't do pay to play.


----------



## DomainBop

> As opposed to the sites that BS guys dress up to make their pimple co. the biggest thing since [name that publicly traded mega hosting company] and totally legit, cause they said so.


If they have a mom who's a lawyer and likes to file lawsuits then their pimple co. is "totally legit, cause they said so", and when the hosting career goes south they can always sell the pimple's remains and go and reinvent themselves and become the _"Frack Master" (google that phrase). _


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> If they have a mom who's a lawyer and likes to file lawsuits then their pimple co. is "totally legit, cause they said so", and when the hosting career goes south they can always sell the pimple's remains and go and reinvent themselves and become the _"Frack Master" (google that phrase). _


Chris Faulkner  CI Host.

I recall the story from another circle (i.e. that douchenozzle being quotable for fracking while having the brains and experience in such of a goose egg).

Faulkner is the prototype for asshats in this industry and perpetual get rich-at-any-cost scammers.  

See:

http://www.texasobserver.org/the-lite-guv-and-the-frack-master/

... and I entirely in past didn't relate Faulkner and CI Host to random Chicago DC that was burglarized / robber multiple times:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/02/chicaco_datacenter_breaches/


----------



## zed

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1488727


----------



## MikeSpears

ugh, dammit not again... He swore up and down to me that he was going to be shutting down GVH and leaving the industry...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Screenshot or any summary for those who missed it?  What's going on with that link?


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup

HalfEatenPie said:


> Screenshot or any summary for those who missed it?  What's going on with that link?


It was GVH selling "non-oversold" VPS, IIRC.


----------



## zed

Yeah sorry about that, didn't realize it might poof.


----------



## DomainBop

zed said:


> Yeah sorry about that, didn't realize it might poof.


It poofed from WHT, but didn't poof from the order form on his site..."XEN HVM Virtual Machines" are available to order on his WHMCS




*XEN1* - 1 CPU Core


70GB Disk Space


2000GB Bandwidth


1536MB Guaranteed RAM


512MB Swap


1 IPv4 Address


Free Wildcard SSL Certificate

$4.95 USD Monthly

 




*XEN2* - 2 CPU Cores


140GB Disk Space


5000GB Bandwidth


3GB Guaranteed RAM


1024MB Swap


1 IPv4 Address


Free Wildcard SSL Certificate

$9.90 USD Monthly

 




*XEN3* - 4 CPU Cores


280GB Disk Space


10000GB Bandwidth


6GB Guaranteed RAM


1024MB Swap


1 IPv4 Address


Free Wildcard SSL Certificate

$19.80 USD Monthly

 




*XEN4* - 8 CPU Cores


560GB Disk Space


20000GB Bandwidth


12GB Guaranteed RAM


1024MB Swap


1 IPv4 Address


Free Wildcard SSL Certificate

$39.60 USD Monthly

 

TL;DR WTF happened to the recent assurances from Jonny and others that GVH was out of the VPS game?


----------



## Hxxx

Johnny is the real troll deal.  , lets move on people, kids gotta be kids. Lets not give any more attention to this, close thread, ban whoever open another thread problem solved , 0 publicity.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> It poofed from WHT, but didn't poof from the order form on his site..."XEN HVM Virtual Machines" are available to order on his WHMCS
> 
> 
> *XEN1* - 1 CPU Core
> 
> 
> 70GB Disk Space
> 
> 
> 2000GB Bandwidth
> 
> 
> 1536MB Guaranteed RAM
> 
> 
> 512MB Swap
> 
> 
> 1 IPv4 Address
> 
> 
> Free Wildcard SSL Certificate
> 
> $4.95 USD Monthly


 $4.95 for 1.5GB~ of RAM...  < $3.30 per GB of RAM... yeah... alrighty... 42 plans on 64GB of RAM  $207.90 pre all costs on a full node...    on rented gear...

Can someone pull this off? Yeah when they live at home and have no bills and where a company is rain so lean that blinking wrong can crash the place.... 



DomainBop said:


> TL;DR WTF happened to the recent assurances from Jonny and others that GVH was out of the VPS game?


He'd probably sell blood serum in a bad neighborhood for cash.   He'd sell clean urine, but... nevermind...  Hell if I were his parents with the legal bills I'd be renting him out to clean septic systems by hand.

No one has anything to hold over his head at this point preventing him from selling VPS.


----------



## joepie91

HalfEatenPie said:


> Screenshot or any summary for those who missed it?  What's going on with that link?


Here you go.

People need to start using archive.is or the Save button at https://archive.org/web/


----------



## drmike

joepie91 said:


> Here you go.


And I will note that the offer said PRE SALE in each and every of the first three lines.  Does WHT even allow presales?  Bad approach pre sales are.  Toxic like annuals.

Also said 24 containers per node maximum... so 24 x $4.95 = $118.80 income, pre every cost.  So either 32GB boxes or more likely nested virtualization to stretch a box into more instances.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> And I will note that the offer said PRE SALE in each and every of the first three lines.  Does WHT even allow presales?  Bad approach pre sales are.  Toxic like annuals.
> 
> Also said 24 containers per node maximum... so 24 x $4.95 = $118.80 income, pre every cost.  So either 32GB boxes or more likely nested virtualization to stretch a box into more instances.


Well...  Ignoring if this is CC pricing (since he still does owe CC money from what I recall).  It sounds like he's doing this a Dual E5620 node with 48 GB RAM and 2x 2 TB HDD for 75/month at Dacentec.  The CPU Core speed is about right (2.66 GHz max, 2.40 GHz regular) but the count is off, and the ram allocation will be right for it.  In addition they do 1 dollar per IP so I can see this being it, especially since Dacentec recently got a ton of press on LET for their dirt cheap and old old old dedicated servers.  But I guess what makes it not Dacentec for me is that they don't do free Wildcard SSL.  What datacenter was it again that did the free Wildcard SSL?  Maybe they got some Dual E5620s there?


----------



## tdale

He's at volume drive I created a ticket asking for a test ip.


----------



## telephone

HalfEatenPie said:


> What datacenter was it again that did the free Wildcard SSL?


SingleHop.


----------



## DomainBop

tdale said:


> He's at volume drive I created a ticket asking for a test ip.


He's probably at their Quadix.co "premium brand".   2.67GHz server special this month..

*2 x X5650 XEON (24 Cores) / 48 GB Ram / 250GB SSD - or 1 TB / 1 GBPS / FULL IPMI Dedicated Server Special - $47.95*

https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1486346


----------



## souen

What happened to the 2-year non-compete agreement he supposedly made with Duke?


----------



## drmike

souen said:


> What happened to the 2-year non-compete agreement he supposedly made with Duke?


There was never any real / final contract style docs signed.  Handoff was more like a  quit, here are the keys, debt, clients, etc.



HalfEatenPie said:


> it not Dacentec for me is that they don't do free Wildcard SSL.  What datacenter was it again that did the free Wildcard SSL?  Maybe they got some Dual E5620s there?


Unsure where he's selling from now.  But I know of one free wildcard SSL network and those are to be used on their network / IP space, not all over the net.  Pisses me off cause such a promo from a DC is fairly idiotic to start with and licensing concept is a bad one... then to have them floating all over the place.. yeah, license enforcement needs to start happening.


----------



## aggressivenetworks

This kid needs a good old school ass whooping!


----------



## Dillybob

I love how 'bear' defends him.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=8&p=9458394#post9458394

Just another reason to stay the fuck away from WHT. Nonetheless $1,400 a year for a fucking sticky thread? You could invest in such better stuff for your company than a forum title. Forums are a dying breed. Especially shitty vBulletin 2005 design ones like WHT. (Also, who the hell has the time nowadays in 2015 to be waiting 2-5 seconds per page refresh on a forum? Not me). And I've seen nothing but a decrease of forum activity in the past few years. 

Your forum title and 'green / orange / rainbow username' is fucking irrelevant to me when I do my backup check on your company, your reviews, your website, and your posts on forums before I buy from you. When will hosts realize this, but WHT is a waste of money and a disgrace to entrepreneurs. I am irate every time I have to go there to be honest, wish they could just delete my fucking account.


----------



## Dillybob

Edit: I cannot edit my post but I am just going to add this about WHT and their absolutely shitty user account benefits: 

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1114272/#Comment_1114272

_Edit: My bad, he was not speaking in context to GVH but to another user ~_


----------



## KuJoe

Dillybob said:


> I love how 'bear' defends him.
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=8&p=9458394#post9458394


Did he edit his post? The one you linked to doesn't show bear defending him at all. It just bear posting some common sense that people seem to be lacking.


----------



## Dillybob

KuJoe said:


> Did he edit his post? The one you linked to doesn't show bear defending him at all. It just bear posting some common sense that people seem to be lacking.


 Nop, he didn't edit it.

But, from what I got out of his post in *context* was he's referring to GVH  by saying 'So, a host should not be allowed, simply because they're new and inexperienced (even existing hosts occasionally have major problems)? '  he's basically referring to what GVH did and saying it's okay and fine because he's new and a startup company.

That's what I got out of it anyway.


----------



## KuJoe

Dillybob said:


> Nop, he didn't edit it.
> 
> 
> But, from what I got out of his post in *context* was he's referring to GVH  by saying 'So, a host should not be allowed, simply because they're new and inexperienced (even existing hosts occasionally have major problems)? '  he's basically referring to what GVH did and saying it's okay and fine because he's new and a startup company.
> 
> 
> That's what I got out of it anyway.


Oh, you read it out of context then. He quoted another user and was responding to them directly about a change in the rules. GVH is not new nor a startup company so I doubt bear would be referring to them directly and instead was proposing a question to the person he quoted to illustrate that it's not fair to ban all hosts that are new and inexperienced especially since established hosts (like GVH) have major problems and even if they were to do something like that where would the line be drawn for a rule like that.


----------



## Dillybob

KuJoe said:


> Oh, you read it out of context then. He quoted another user and was responding to them directly about a change in the rules. GVH is not new nor a startup company so I doubt bear would be referring to them directly and instead was proposing a question to the person he quoted to illustrate that it's not fair to ban all hosts that are new and inexperienced especially since established hosts (like GVH) have major problems and even if they were to do something like that where would the line be drawn for a rule like that.


Hmm. I'll take a look and re-edit my post.


One thing that I saw that made me question his thoughts are:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=7&p=9458363#post9458363


"My opinion is, it's not a "badge of authenticity", it's a membership level that allows for more frequent advertising and greater PM storage, along with some other perks. I don't recall seeing anything about doing background checks and quality assurance or anything of the sort. It's a paid membership. Open to any who can pay and feel it's something they want. When I visit a forum, I see only staff titles or something that says "confirmed good member and honest host" or somesuch before thinking that any badge has meaning.


It's like web awards. How many have you seen that were fabricated or worthless?"


He's blatantly saying they do not do 'background checks and quality assurance', but they can advertise a lot more often than other hosts. That is contradictory because if someone or a host is going to be advertising more, *shouldn't Quality Assurance be a concern*? He makes no sense in my opinion. The more I read his posts, the more iRate I get.


----------



## KuJoe

Dillybob said:


> Hmm. I'll take a look and re-edit my post.
> 
> 
> One thing that I saw that made me question his thoughts are:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=7&p=9458363#post9458363
> 
> 
> "My opinion is, it's not a "badge of authenticity", it's a membership level that allows for more frequent advertising and greater PM storage, along with some other perks. I don't recall seeing anything about doing background checks and quality assurance or anything of the sort. It's a paid membership. Open to any who can pay and feel it's something they want. When I visit a forum, I see only staff titles or something that says "confirmed good member and honest host" or somesuch before thinking that any badge has meaning.
> 
> 
> It's like web awards. How many have you seen that were fabricated or worthless?"
> 
> 
> He's blatantly saying they do not do 'background checks and quality assurance', but they can advertise a lot more often than other hosts. That is contradictory because if someone or a host is going to be advertising more, *shouldn't Quality Assurance be a concern*? He makes no sense in my opinion. The more I read his posts, the more iRate I get.


I personally think that the WHT staff should have some say in the memberships, like a review board or something. Unfortunately the WHT staff is hands off of anything that involves money so they are in the same boat as you and I when it comes to that. You're getting mad at the wrong person, bear has as much influence over how memberships are handled as we do.


----------



## Dillybob

KuJoe said:


> I personally think that the WHT staff should have some say in the memberships, like a review board or something. Unfortunately the WHT staff is hands off of anything that involves money so they are in the same boat as you and I when it comes to that. You're getting mad at the wrong person, bear has as much influence over how memberships are handled as we do.


Well, I just feel like WHT needs to do some type quality insurance on their hosts that have badges. They must be held at a higher standard... GreenValueHostGM for example.. That is just nonsense he can run around on that forum with that type of corporate membership. Just absolutely disgusting how future newbies looking for hosts and find him will be scammed and invest in a lost cause. It's just sad.


----------



## KuJoe

Dillybob said:


> Well, I just feel like WHT needs to do some type quality insurance on their hosts that have badges. They must be held at a higher standard.


I agree, but then they probably wouldn't be bringing in millions of dollars a year if they started getting selective. WHT is a business owned by a corporation so they operate based on their business model which means somebody is getting screwed over at some point, and it won't be the ones sending them a check. I'm not saying they are evil for wanting to make money, but they should at least have some warning for visitors somewhere.


----------



## Dillybob

KuJoe said:


> I agree, but then they probably wouldn't be bringing in millions of dollars a year if they started getting selective. WHT is a business owned by a corporation so they operate based on their business model which means somebody is getting screwed over at some point, and it won't be the ones sending them a check. I'm not saying they are evil for wanting to make money, but they should at least have some warning for visitors somewhere.


Basically this user took the words out of my mouth: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=8&p=9458485#post9458485



> Then why you call it premium and corporate? *You should change that into donor and vip donor because this is the real description of what they truly are.* Most people when they see corporate title thinks how this person/host must be trustworthy. Requirement for this title should be same as for EV SSL and all the details available to the public. But WHT will never do that and we know why. The amount of people paying for corporate title will drastically drop down, frankly real question would be who will be left to carry on this title.You [WHT] are selling an illusion, allowing all kind of spammers and abusers to not only buy their reputation with your freaking badges but to endlessly spam offer sections on the forum knowing how bad they are. Who cares for all the money people lost only thing what is important for you is how you can sell few more titles.


100% Agree with him, but it would be so awkward for hosts to have 'Donor or ViP Donor' tags, lol.  But yeah, I get your point they are a corporation I guess. Although, I wrote a script for IPXCore a few years ago graphing the online members on WHT.. And they do seem like their forum activity is decreasing now that I look at it as compared to back then.


----------



## DaringHost

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - *http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1489194&p=9468206



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> *"Hosting Company in a Box" service to be launched by GreenValueHost.com*
> 
> GreenValueHost believes that the hosting industry is far from over-saturated, and has massive potential for growth. We believe that there are nowhere near enough hosting providers taking advantage of the profitability of the industry. Our "Hosting Company in a Box" services are designed to make it possible for anyone, anywhere, of any age, to become Chief Executive Officer of their own premium hosting company within minutes of making a small payment!
> 
> "To become successful in this industry, many would tell you that you need experience, creativity, lots of startup funds, your own servers, staff, and so much more that's out of your reach. Not anymore. With "Hosting Company in a Box", you need none of that. No creativity, no skills, and no startup funds. You just make a few simple clicks and you ARE the boss. You ARE the CEO. And you are empowered with everything you need to go out and be successful."
> 
> "Hosting Company in a Box" will be an all-in-one package including a hosting domain name, brand name with slogan, 3 year DDoS protected GreenValueHost reseller account, customized website design (from a template), a free billing system (with the option to upgrade to WHMCS for a low monthly cost), a domain reseller account, preconfigured hosting plans, a 1 year business plan writeup with recommended niche market and growth strategies, and 5 hours of free business management consulting. At checkout, customers will have the option to choose their own brand name with slogan, and their own niche market if they do not want us to choose one for them.
> 
> We are launching this service in the spirit of summer and are expecting this service to be available for purchase by June 20, 2015. Pricing information and more will be announced soon on our website, so stay tuned!
> 
> Find out more at http://www.greenvaluehost.com


----------



## k0nsl

Now GVH is resorting to trolling, surely? I cannot believe it. Who issues those releases, the guy who made that lame video (Duke?) or are they issued by the "hax0r" Jonathan Nguyen? Incredible.


----------



## Tyler

DaringHost said:


> *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - *http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1489194&p=9468206


Summer has started.



k0nsl said:


> Who issues those releases, the guy who made that lame video (Duke?) or are they issued by the "hax0r" Jonathan Nguyen? Incredible.


Mr. For Immediate Release does them (Jonathan)


----------



## Hxxx

Kill the thread with fire. Really people your are worst than paparazzi , and you are also helping a troll by spreading the news every time the guy breath.


----------



## zed

Get real, this shit is funny.


edit: maybe we could have an "Industry Jokes" subforum for stuff like gvh announcements though.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> I love how 'bear' defends him.
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=8&p=9458394#post9458394
> 
> Just another reason to stay the fuck away from WHT. Nonetheless $1,400 a year for a fucking sticky thread? You could invest in such better stuff for your company than a forum title. Forums are a dying breed. Especially shitty vBulletin 2005 design ones like WHT. (Also, who the hell has the time nowadays in 2015 to be waiting 2-5 seconds per page refresh on a forum? Not me). And I've seen nothing but a decrease of forum activity in the past few years.
> 
> Your forum title and 'green / orange / rainbow username' is fucking irrelevant to me when I do my backup check on your company, your reviews, your website, and your posts on forums before I buy from you. When will hosts realize this, but WHT is a waste of money and a disgrace to entrepreneurs. I am irate every time I have to go there to be honest, wish they could just delete my fucking account.


Stickies are a mega ton more than that   They vary by category.  Thousands PER MONTH for VPS.

WHT remains remarkable since it's GVH's sole venue to make a mess / self promote. Mods are doing a creepy lousy job reigning GVH in.  Were regular complaints from customers for a long time and replies made to customers that were downright wrong (like often slapping them for their lack of English "apprehension").  Ho hum about that word misuse - his, not mine.

The problem with all of these sites is that you get this BS view of a company as their offer and all the hype.  If you want to research you have to use the busted forums search functionality which all of them are nearly useless.  Google searching is a bit better - but 4 searches and 10 tabs later, yeah, normal folks aren't doing such in today's ADD 5 second, 140 character society - and sketchy mofos like this know that.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> Hmm. I'll take a look and re-edit my post.
> 
> 
> One thing that I saw that made me question his thoughts are:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=7&p=9458363#post9458363
> 
> 
> "My opinion is, it's not a "badge of authenticity", it's a membership level that allows for more frequent advertising and greater PM storage, along with some other perks. I don't recall seeing anything about doing background checks and quality assurance or anything of the sort. It's a paid membership. Open to any who can pay and feel it's something they want. When I visit a forum, I see only staff titles or something that says "confirmed good member and honest host" or somesuch before thinking that any badge has meaning.
> 
> 
> It's like web awards. How many have you seen that were fabricated or worthless?"
> 
> 
> He's blatantly saying they do not do 'background checks and quality assurance', but they can advertise a lot more often than other hosts. That is contradictory because if someone or a host is going to be advertising more, *shouldn't Quality Assurance be a concern*? He makes no sense in my opinion. The more I read his posts, the more iRate I get.


Paid membership WHT style is:

1. Misleading to buyers.

2. Infers some status that isn't earned, but rather has been bought.

3. Gives retarded special privileges like mega frequency spamming offers.

4. Lowers participation threshold by such companies to be mainly hit the forum deck to spam ads.. Justified cost expenditure in lieu of participation.

I am hoping the new owner of WHT applies their business rules and auditing soon.  When Penton steps in - even subtly in the background, heads and policies at WHT are going to roll.  Things are going to change.

Things have to change big picture or WHT obituary is showing up not far in the future.


----------



## DomainBop

> a 1 year business plan writeup with recommended niche market and growth strategies, and 5 hours of free business management consulting.


^^   :lol:  


That might be even funnier than when he was offering managed security hardening services.


Poor customers who get sucked into his latest money making scheme.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> ^^   :lol:
> 
> 
> That might be even funnier than when he was offering managed security hardening services.
> 
> 
> Poor customers who get sucked into his latest money making scheme.


As retarded as offering DDoS protection services while you embark in packet therapy against such.

I think I've arrived at the place where old timers often do about young folks not listening, liking to go about life in fail routes, etc.

Thinking best route for GVH, the justice plan is to start quieting all talk about his enterprise and starve him of attention.

We should start calling his enterprise SMURFLand and call him GREEDYSMURF.


----------



## Hxxx

drmike said:


> As retarded as offering DDoS protection services while you embark in packet therapy against such.
> 
> I think I've arrived at the place where old timers often do about young folks not listening, liking to go about life in fail routes, etc.
> 
> Thinking best route for GVH, the justice plan is to start quieting all talk about his enterprise and starve him of attention.
> 
> We should start calling his enterprise SMURFLand and call him GREEDYSMURF.


Is that so? C'mon man you are the queen of the drama here. You wont let this thread die. You love this. Sometimes I think if you are part of GVH or not? LOL


----------



## host4go

Dillybob said:


> Basically this user took the words out of my mouth: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1484708&page=8&p=9458485#post9458485
> 
> 100% Agree with him, but it would be so awkward for hosts to have 'Donor or ViP Donor' tags, lol.  But yeah, I get your point they are a corporation I guess. Although, I wrote a script for IPXCore a few years ago graphing the online members on WHT.. And they do seem like their forum activity is decreasing now that I look at it as compared to back then.


What about sharing a few screens ?


----------



## drmike

Hxxx said:


> Is that so? C'mon man you are the queen of the drama here. You wont let this thread die. You love this. Sometimes I think if you are part of GVH or not? LOL


Sometimes even when you have a mentor role, you have to write some people off as hopeless / unsalvageable.

Thread will die when the kid stops it / self purges / finds a skirt to chase / goes outside / finally gets arrested and detained....

His whole goal is attention.  I don't know if his mother didn't breastfeed or if they let the family dog babysit him... or...

Any asshole who goes promoting summerhosts for real and mocks CEO capacity and the rest of what we saw today deserves kicked off a bridge.  It's two huge middle fingers up by him to everyone that shows up, learns, applies knowledge and builds a legitimate business.


----------



## Dillybob

drmike said:


> Stickies are a mega ton more than that   They vary by category.  Thousands PER MONTH for VPS.
> 
> WHT remains remarkable since it's GVH's sole venue to make a mess / self promote. Mods are doing a creepy lousy job reigning GVH in.  Were regular complaints from customers for a long time and replies made to customers that were downright wrong (like often slapping them for their lack of English "apprehension").  Ho hum about that word misuse - his, not mine.
> 
> The problem with all of these sites is that you get this BS view of a company as their offer and all the hype.  If you want to research you have to use the busted forums search functionality which all of them are nearly useless.  Google searching is a bit better - but 4 searches and 10 tabs later, yeah, normal folks aren't doing such in today's ADD 5 second, 140 character society - and sketchy mofos like this know that.



Wait, you have to be pay for your thread to be stickied even if you have a corporate title?


----------



## Dillybob

host4go said:


> What about sharing a few screens ?


I have to ask Adam from IPXCore if he still has the script uploaded. It was just using highcharts API with PHP curl to extract users online every  hour graphed. I remember the values used to be a loter higher than they are now though. Can try archive.org to see activity too.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> Wait, you have to be pay for your thread to be stickied even if you have a corporate title?


Yes sir (assumed).  Stickies are like $3k a month in the VPS section and other amounts in the other offer areas.  This is on top of membership.

There are also other sales / cost upticks available like yellowing of the offer line.


----------



## Dillybob

drmike said:


> Yes sir (assumed).  Stickies are like $3k a month in the VPS section and other amounts in the other offer areas.  This is on top of membership.
> 
> There are also other sales / cost upticks available like yellowing of the offer line.


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1115343/#Comment_1115343

LOL I didn't even include the sticky prices in my argument....... Holy shit!!! That is even more insane! Haha did not know about that, 3k a month... I'm dying... Thank you for the info


----------



## Tyler

Dillybob said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1115343/#Comment_1115343
> 
> LOL I didn't even include the sticky prices in my argument....... Holy shit!!! That is even more insane! Haha did not know about that, 3k a month... I'm dying... Thank you for the info


Yeah, and multiply that across the forums and the multiple stickies... it adds up fast (n.b. not all sections are 3k/mo though).


----------



## WSWD

drmike said:


> I am hoping the new owner of WHT applies their business rules and auditing soon.  When Penton steps in - even subtly in the background, heads and policies at WHT are going to roll.  Things are going to change.



Not going to happen, unfortunately.  I've asked the moderators many times to refer the situation to the owners (Penton) and they basically just blow me off.  I got an infraction in fact, because they claim I was off-topic.  The mods just got pissed off because I called them out, it what it was.  They can claim all they want that they are not instructed to keep their hands off of corporate members, but I know that's the case.  Why would they get rid of somebody paying $1400/year?


----------



## Dillybob

WSWD said:


> Not going to happen, unfortunately.  I've asked the moderators many times to refer the situation to the owners (Penton) and they basically just blow me off.  I got an infraction in fact, because they claim I was off-topic.  The mods just got pissed off because I called them out, it what it was.  They can claim all they want that they are not instructed to keep their hands off of corporate members, but I know that's the case.  Why would they get rid of somebody paying $1400/year?



And $3,000 for stickies


----------



## KuJoe

Dillybob said:


> And $3,000 for stickies


There's actually a waiting line for those stickies. What's crazy is that the people paying for the stickies tried really hard to push iNET to let them bid for the stickies (i.e. paying more than the $3000 asking price) because a lot of those stickies are months old and no new stickies become available until one of the companies currently paying for them stops renewing it. iNET pushed back and said it wasn't fair to let bigger companies make the prices unattainable for all providers. Not like it matters since there were months between new stickies going up so they weren't available to anybody.


----------



## drmike

Those stickies are not worth it.  I know this from direct information.   If you spend $3k~ a month on those VPS stickies you are going to lose money at this point in time.

There are much better ways to spend $3k a month.


----------



## Dillybob

drmike said:


> Those stickies are not worth it.  I know this from direct information.   If you spend $3k~ a month on those VPS stickies you are going to lose money at this point in time.
> 
> There are much better ways to spend $3k a month.


As I'm not a host and will most likely never be. (Programmer and a Wannabe Entrepreneur)... I cannot really comment on that, but it just seems very unreasonable. I keep pointing at Francisco, but look at him. He does not have a premium / corporate tile and is one of the most successful hosts around that I know of.  I'm sure there are others as well that I just don't know about.  

I'm not saying you cannot make money or use WHT at an advantage to boost your sales. I think it's certainly possible, but I believe there is a fine line between what you're actually benefiting from using WHT, and what you're most likely just giving them free cash.

I believe it's most likely hosts are just throwing away cash in exchange of a placebo, feel good 'moral forum high-ground' on the forums. Which you DO not need to be successful. Quite the opposite really.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> I believe it's most likely hosts are just throwing away cash in exchange of a placebo, feel good 'moral forum high-ground' on the forums. Which you DO not need to be successful. Quite the opposite really.


I am unsure of the posting rules on WHT big picture.

But with offers, the paid membership (the big one) give you ability to spam post your ad every 3 days.   That I find excessive, insane, and get this not effective.

With many hosts the big membership is buying perceived status.  Hosts know that's #1 reason to spend on that and they know shoppers aren't informed / believe the status means they are qualified, legitimate company, etc.   WHT moderation battles this sentiment all the time and refuses to do something to fix it.

I don't know if WHT has posts required between offers.   But, I suspect they don't from what I see on frequency of offers by a bunch of companies.  Never bothered looking at regular ad spammers and their message stream to substantiate that rule or lack of enforcement if it actually exists.

I found nothing in their rules about ads, between ad/offers activity, etc.  Looks like once you are allowed to offer, you can just show up on your day, drop a pile of ad crap and run.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/rules.php

This all relates directly to GVH, as they are one of the biggest frequent ad spammers around.  That big fat membership for them is exactly so they can post ad spam every three days.


----------



## host4go

WSWD said:


> Not going to happen, unfortunately.  I've asked the moderators many times to refer the situation to the owners (Penton) and they basically just blow me off.  I got an infraction in fact, because they claim I was off-topic.  The mods just got pissed off because I called them out, it what it was.  They can claim all they want that they are not instructed to keep their hands off of corporate members, but I know that's the case.  Why would they get rid of somebody paying $1400/year?


Been there.

I received multiple infractions for calling out corporate members, I have seen corporate members slips ups (failed arguments/posts) being deleted by the mods to save their corporate members face, and then giving me warnings for calling the mods out for deleting posts that don't reflect well on their "friends" (read a certain corporate member).


----------



## KuJoe

Personally, I shop for my services on WHT more than any other website and I direct anybody looking to drop anything more than one hundred dollars on a website towards WHT also. I guess it all depends on the clientele they are trying to reach. I know of a few companies that get well over 50% of their clients from WHT and they pay for stickies and memberships, not sure if they are a factor or not but they also don't sell services for anything under $50/month either so it takes fewer new clients to pay for the WHT perks.


----------



## drmike

Guess I have a bug in me arse about WHT currently.

There is this ongoing issue about does WHT treat paid / wallet raped CORPORATE accounts differently.  I've seen a bit of it.   Expecting to see more of it soon.

There is the other side of that relationship which is: DOES WHT COPORATE SPONSORSHIP wrongly infer status to shoppers/buyers.  To which the mods over there say it does not as accounts aren't vetted in any way.

So I found this:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/blog/product/corporate-membership/

Which in part says:

"Web Hosting Talk Corporate Memberships are for serious, *reputation conscious advertisers who are looking to get more attention, credibility and value from Web Hosting Talk.*"

(emphasis is mine)

I write a good bit of copy, this quotable is what it is.  It clearly pushes *REPUTATION*.  To have corporate status = REPUTATION.

Let me rewrite this:

"Web Hosting Talk sells Corporate Memberships to hosting companies looking to seriously get more attention and credibility"

or the distilled version:

"Web Hosting Talk Corporate Memberships get more attention and credibility"

or the fact checked version:

"Web Hosting Talk Corporate Memberships buy you reputation and more advertisements. This gets you more attention and credibility from Web Hosting Talk shoppers."

#1 Benefit on their sheet = Corporate Badge.  That is simply the line under your username that will say CORPORATE PAID WH[F]ORE.

^--- that would be a more adequate BUYER BEWARE notice.

It actually says CORPORATE MEMBER

$1800 a year for corporate membership.  Membership has its privileges


----------

